# Will there be an MY22 update and what can we expect?



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I am still weighing up whether to buy a GT-R and wondered if there has been any chatter on the car forums about any changes for MY22? I see the MY22 Nismo edition brings a new colour and not much more, I fear that probably shows what is in store for the regular car.

The GT-R must be very much at end of life now, it feels like any day now we could get an announcement that the axe has finally fallen, and that will be a sad day.

This video from the excellent team at Savagegeese is worth a watch, it gives a good technical overview of the cars evolution and how the mains systems work, along with a drive of the MY21. They show an interesting chart of the performance difference between an MY17 vs MY20 with the upgraded turbos which is a surprise. I have to admit, this video has relit my interest somewhat.






Cheers,
Simon


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've just been on the Nissan UK website and invoked the Car Configurator and it doesnt seem to list the GT-R any more! (Might be just me of course )


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Same for me, it was there this morning because I was looking at interior options. I noticed that the description mentioned ivory interior was an option but it wasn't there in the configurator which I thought was an odd error to make. The downloadable PDF hasn't worked for a few days either. Perhaps they are making some tweaks, all other info relating to the GTR except for the finance calculator and configurator is still available.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You know its Unavailable in Australia to order new 

so I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s being phased out

no ones been buying these in great numbers here, it’s probably more of a headache logistically at the moment to make & has little profit for Nissan 

I just checked Nissan home page & same here


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is odd that they would announce an MY22 along with a new colour though, not sure where I read that, could even have been on here a few weeks ago. The investment into the GTR has slowed to a trickle in recent years and judging by the MY22 Nismo, it's now at a stop. Perhaps it is NLA in Australia due to regulatory changes (ADR's) making it no longer viable.

It was the news on the MY22 Nismo that prompted me to start this thread, perhaps there will be news soon on the future of the GTR.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t worry there’s a bayside blue in Mill Hill for anybody who is desperate.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It is still available reports of its demise are likely premature.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's good to hear, I will hold out hope that there is an MY22.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What would you like to see on a new version?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dunno, more progression and tweaking as we have witnessed for over a decade now. Oh, and Android Auto.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If it’s not broke don’t try to fix it.😊


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

As a matter of interest do any country versions of R35 have Android Auto? Nissan seem to fit it to other models for various marketplaces but Nissan UK don't often seem to spec it for cars here...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The only "enhancement" I'd like to have seen would be Driver's Seat memory. They do it for similar interior configuration in the Infiniti range...


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Drivers seat memory presets and adaptive cruise control for those long boring motorway drives😎


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Stop it bleeping in reverse - I'm not a van driver !!

And fold the mirrors in when I turn the ignition off.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Front camera for parking up to kerbs (if you are parking next to a wall the front sensors will be going off as soon as you get alongside!)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Adaptive cruise and stop/start I'd say. Anything else probably would take too much R&D on such an old model.

Edited to add wireless phone charging.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think those few bits could easily be fitted by the manufacturer without having to reconfigure too much stuff.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Adaptive cruise and stop/start I'd say. Anything else probably would take too much R&D on such an old model.
> 
> Edited to add wireless phone charging.


Stop/start would be a nightmare, seems to take ages to go through the system check every time you start it. We would be holding up the traffic!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Stop/start and adaptive cruise are two things I would be happy without. 600hp, wireless charging and Android Audio would be nice tweaks for what is likely to be the last MY


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thing is, 600hp is nothing nowadays for a GT-R. I bet most cars are running that easy with a stage 1/2 so perhaps Nissan are leaving the tuning to us punters and so not putting in the effort (development, cost etc) to do it themselves for a car with limited remaining shelf-life? Or put another way, if Nissan wanted to give the car more power why haven't they? Even 700hp would be easy for them to do EXCEPT perhaps for getting the car through stringent emissions test??


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's all about warranty, that's why I would like more power without having to mod, and why they sell them with so much left in reserve. 

Really surprising how little is known about the MY22, perhaps there is nothing to know.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I bet the 22 version has’nt even been thought about, I am guessing a couple of cosmetic changes to show what year the car is When they do get round to something.

The bigger power option is the Nismo for now, they can’t just up the power of a car and not look at braking,handling etc, power without control springs to mind here.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You mean like many of the modders do, 700hp on a stock driveline 

I am not saying that is a problem, I just don't see Nissan doing anything on the brakes/handing front for a small hp jump. I am not sure they have done so on all the past incremental power bumps.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The suspension seems to get revised every Model Year. Especially when Dunlop change the tyre spec (e.g. MY14).


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

And didnt the 2020 Nismo have different Dunlop tread pattern altogether...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The vdett38 can’t reliably do 700bhp with a warranty attached to it.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> The vdett38 can’t reliably do 700bhp with a warranty attached to it.


Very true


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Agreed, the risk would be too great for an OEM.

Go on Nissan, give us something though for the 22 models other than a new colour which is a bit shit.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mondie said:


> Stop/start and adaptive cruise are two things I would be happy without. 600hp, wireless charging and Android Audio would be nice tweaks for what is likely to be the last MY


If mine had stop/start I'd be returning it to the dealer.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Adaptive cruise and stop/start I'd say. Anything else probably would take too much R&D on such an old model.


The GT-R is about 12 years old, out of the ark, Noah was driving one. Whereas a 911 is as fresh as daisy.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> And didnt the 2020 Nismo have different Dunlop tread pattern altogether...


It certainly does


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Nissan could easily strengthen the engine and put a warranty on it. And at much lower cost than an owner having to to a tuner/engine builder to do the same with a forged engine build. Likewise the gearbox. They build them from scratch and have NISMO expertise to call upon.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Or they are a high volume manufacturer where the gtr contributes very very little to the accounts , the Leaf contribution to profit in the uk is more than the gtr 

be realistic


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm talking about whether Nissan could get 700hp out of the VRDETT38. If they put there minds to it they could use stronger parts and they could also choose to give it more power, we aren't talking that much more, not even 20% more (by speccing stronger internals etc). I think we all know Nissan won't do it - otherwise they would have probably done it already.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

When does Nissan usually release details of the upcoming MY update, it must be soon? 700hp would be nice but I am not holding my breath on that one 😁


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nissan could easily put stronger rods in the motor but it’s a pointless exercise for them.
bigger injectors required
bigger fuel pumps
bigger turbo’s as std would be mxed out at 700 and running a lot of boost
a new ecu file would have to be created and a tcm to match and they have to meet more stringent emissions each year
uprated gearbox internals and the boxes are built outside of nissan

there will be many more things that need addressing

its not going to happen on a car on its way out.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Can’t have a bigger output more than a Nismo


----------



## Dtadaz (Jan 8, 2020)

purchased a MY20 demo yesterday and was told, by the dealers, that once their MY21 demos are sold they can’t get anymore.. none to replace them


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

...and logically that would mean the MY22 Nismo would not be available in the UK.
Nissan did say they were getting out of the sportscar market in Europe...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think some people are very rose tinted

nismo gtrs sell in japan ( volume) not Uk

you know there’s still a big market for these special editions 

it would do everyone a favour if they sold out / discontinued etc 

it’s an old car , that’s a ball ache to make, ship n sell & adds very little to profit

I really do think everyone reckons we should be driving r32s/33/34s etc 

Really couldn’t care if my21/22 was the last 

it’s a good car, it’s not as groundbreaking as it was.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They will be pouring the cash into ev technology and production🙈


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Dtadaz said:


> purchased a MY20 demo yesterday and was told, by the dealers, that once their MY21 demos are sold they can’t get anymore.. none to replace them


Did they say whether they can take build orders?


----------



## Dtadaz (Jan 8, 2020)

No.. but they said they can’t order any more cars so I guess that would mean no as they buy their demo cars as new and spec them as they see fit. This was 2 dealers, westway aldershot and lookers Newcastle. i Would presume, and it’s only presumption, that if they can’t buy them and can’t put a demo model in the showroom I’m thinking this epic run of the gtr we know is all but done


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dtadaz said:


> purchased a MY20 demo yesterday and was told, by the dealers, that once their MY21 demos are sold they can’t get anymore.. none to replace them


Thats good info thanks, can you say which dealer this was?

I am about 4 months from being in a position to purchase so the timing is bad for me. The dealer's comments are consistent with the Nissan website which no longer has a configurator for the GTR and the downloadable brochure is also dead.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> Thats good info thanks, can you say which dealer this was?
> 
> I am about 4 months from being in a position to purchase so the timing is bad for me. The dealer's comments are consistent with the Nissan website which no longer has a configurator for the GTR and the downloadable brochure is also dead.


I will also try and find out (tomorrow) what the situation is with recent build orders (I.e. have they been accepted and scheduled). And if you want me to find out about a particular spec, what might be coming in four months time....

Edit: You could message it to me if you want to keep it a surprise!


----------



## Dtadaz (Jan 8, 2020)

Mondie, see my post above yours..dealers names are there


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That would be great John  I would like Bayside Blue with Recaro or Prestige interior. I can see a demo available now so I think I will email them today on that car


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dtadaz said:


> Mondie, see my post above yours..dealers names are there


Cheers, I think we posted at the same time. The demo Bayside Blue car is in Newcastle.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

What an amazing coincidence. I was about to message the dealer about the Bayside Blue demo they have and when I received an email from a Porsche Dealer who added me to their waiting list for a Cayman GT4 just a few weeks ago. They have offered me a build slot for September. I wasn't expecting to get a car at all let alone so soon and had put it out of my mind as a possibility.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Bayside in mill hill


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> What an amazing coincidence. I was about to message the dealer about the Bayside Blue demo they have and when I received an email from a Porsche Dealer who added me to their waiting list for a Cayman GT4 just a few weeks ago. They have offered me a build slot for September. I wasn't expecting to get a car at all let alone so soon and had put it out of my mind as a possibility.


I would take the Gtr over the Gt4 any day of the week


----------



## Dtadaz (Jan 8, 2020)

I did ask for a discount on the MY21 demo at Newcastle. Best they’d do was some servicing but I declined as it’s 200 miles from me. Got more discount on the 70 plate so all good


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I would take the Gtr over the Gt4 any day of the week


That's what I am trying to weigh up now Will. It's a hard decision, aaarrgh!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dtadaz said:


> I did ask for a discount on the MY21 demo at Newcastle. Best they’d do was some servicing but I declined as it’s 200 miles from me. Got more discount on the 70 plate so all good





mondie said:


> That's what I am trying to weigh up now Will. It's a hard decision, aaarrgh!


For me it would not be a difficult decision


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Totally different cars. My neigbour has a 2020 718 GT4 and its quick and nimble. Has carbon brakes and drives really well but I felt it lacked torque and pace despite being a 4.0. In some gears it just lacked oomph (it's a manual). Much smaller than the GT-R and my neighbours first impression in mine was "oh my god that's fast". He didn't comment on the ride quality, but the Cayman rode better I thought though was also a bit twitchy for me. Have to be delicate with it whereas the GT-R sometimes needs you to muscle it around. I think the GT-R gets better at pace when you hustle it, whereas the Porsche seemed to reach a point where it got "edgy". Nice choice to have though, between the two!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a very useful post, thanks Sknam. I must admit the GTR is ahead slightly at the moment and despite its age, it still manages to look fairly fresh and interesting in Bayside Blue. The turbo GTR would smack the Cayman for speed but the Cayman is all about delicacy and poise. In reality, I would love both as they do things so differently and each offers a thrilling drive.

I am in touch with the dealer now and am waiting to hear what they say about the MY22 moel, or if this really is the end of the line.

Have you driven both Will? I would be interested to hear your opinion if you're willing to share it.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The power delivery is very different as you would expect. The Cayman feels quite flat below about 4k but comes alive as you get beyond 6000+. But apart from second gear it just didn't feel that quick acceleration wise unless you absolutely caned it and even then it lacked balls compared to the wad of torque you get in the GT-R. I agree mondie on the delicacy and poise aspect, especially turn-in where it felt really agile. I suspect the GT-R has better overall grip though as the Cayman felt to me like it was about to break away on some higher speed B roads I know well, whereas my car just hunkers down and grips, no fuss. Interestingly, we both have Cup2 tyres.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks again Sknam, very useful feedback. The GT4 would be PDK which has slightly lower gearing but doesn't fundamentally change the silly gearing that Porsche seems to have used to cap the GT4's performance. I have wanted a GTR for years and I am finding it hard to go past one now that they look to be NLA. Getting a slot so quickly on a GT4 is a fortunate complication!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to say I was told all build slots this year were taken, that's not the same as saying there are no cars available or they are discontinuing it. They've simply sold out of this year's allocation.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just to say I was told all build slots this year were taken, that's not the same as saying there are no cars available or they are discontinuing it. They've simply sold out of this year's allocation.


Won't the dealer's have taken some of the slots for later this year ? I saw a FB post from a Noble salesman saying he had secured several track editions as he expects to sell them easily.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I think that is exactly what has happened. Dealers have already taken all the slots, as they know they can sell them!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That makes sense Toni since Nissan recently announced the MY22 Nismo implying the car still alive:








Nissan reveals new 2022 GT-R Nismo in Japan | Autocar


Latest iteration of the supercar keeps its 592bhp V6 but gains a raft of bespoke design features




www.autocar.co.uk





I believe the current GTR doesn't run exhaust GPF's, I wonder how much longer they can sell into Europe without these?

The MY20 received upgraded turbos for better lower end power, was this discernible to owners who had both?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes I think that is exactly what has happened. Dealers have already taken all the slots, as they know they can sell them!


Thats really naughty Toni - you shouldn't have told so many people that you'd like a TE


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

mondie said:


> That makes sense Toni since Nissan recently announced the MY22 Nismo implying the car still alive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t notice any discernible difference from a my18 to a my20 at all tbh.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The turbo’s were changed to give quicker response and the housings changed along with quite a few other bits like brake booster,tcm, probably revised damping.

what it means to the general public I don’t know.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It seems the GTR may not have reached the end just yet. The factory that produces the GTR is undergoing renovations and the GTR is expected to return, but for how long is anybody's guess.





__





Welcome to NISSAN PLANTS


Learn about the plant and book tours. When the Nissan Tochigi Plant launched operations, it was the first plant in Japan to mass produce cars. The plant holds a summer festival and various events during its plant tours to establish rapport with the local community and offers several kinds of...



www.nissan-global.com


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Not necessarily, but I hope you are right. That factory produces loads of different Nissan cars. All the bodywork/interior and general assembly is built on one line so you have various cars being built in the production line chain nose to tail. It's really clever. If you haven't already, take a look at the Discovery channel documentary series on Megafactories and the Nissan GT-R episode.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's not me saying the car will make a return, just what I have been told.

I will check that doco out, sounds like a good watch.

Cheers


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I believe the document referred is somewhat out of date as at lists amongst vehicles produced the 370Z, of which we were told production ceased in summer 2020.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

My source said the factory was temporarily closed for refurb to prepare for a new model and that was the reason GTR supply stopped. I did some digging and stumbled across the link I posted above which fitted with what I was told. I was also told the car will be available again. That's all I know.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

For me, the next generation GT-R is what I'm waiting for. Nissan have tinkered with the R35 for ages now, a tweak here, a tweak there (some minor, some pretty worthwhile re. body stiffness, chassis etc) but nothing - Nismo aside - that really stands out that hand-on-heart I call a real world performance "improvement".


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Do we have any reason to be optimistic an R36 may ever materialise? Does Nissan have the finances and a CEO who wants a performance car topping the range, as Goshn did? Covid, the rapid changes in legislation and the rise of electric cars must make setting long-term strategy more difficult than it has ever been.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

mondie said:


> Do we have any reason to be optimistic an R36 may ever materialise?


My heart says yes, my head says no.



mondie said:


> Does Nissan have the finances and a CEO who wants a performance car topping the range, as Goshn did?


I think the 400Z will be the top performance car. Whether they can take that - using hybrid technology, presumably - to another level, I suspect they might. Will it be the new GT-R? No.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Either way, they've declared themselves to be getting out of the sports car market in Europe (including UK). That will just leave imports and I've no idea how you'd get those through the current and planned emissions regs...
End of an era.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also a weird decision. Look how well Toyota are doing with the GR range - people want exciting cars, not just boxes.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If there’s a demand for sports cars they will make them, the biggest loss will be independent companies like tickford,mountune etc not being able to put a twist on them on behalf of the factory.

The cars would be based more on a profit orientated scale.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I have decided to pass on the GT4 build slot and instead put a deposit on a build slot for a GTR for delivery around November. I don't have to decide the final spec until July/August and can have a regular car or Track Edition, either way, it will be Bayside Blue. I am undecided on the TE and if it's worth the extra, I would need the carbon roof and seats but it's quite a premium over a Recaro car. Seems this may be the end of the line for the GTR and Nissan will be announcing the details of any changes shortly for what might be the final year of the R35.

The GTR feels right. I have been undecided on what I wanted for a long time and spent endless hours reading & watching and mulling my choices over. I have always wanted one and time is running out for the R35. I cannot wait!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> I have decided to pass on the GT4 build slot and instead put a deposit on a build slot for a GTR for delivery around November. I don't have to decide the final spec until July/August and can have a regular car or Track Edition, either way, it will be Bayside Blue. I am undecided on the TE and if it's worth the extra, I would need the carbon roof and seats but it's quite a premium over a Recaro car. Seems this may be the end of the line for the GTR and Nissan will be announcing the details of any changes shortly for what might be the final year of the R35.
> 
> The GTR feels right. I have been undecided on what I wanted for a long time and spent endless hours reading & watching and mulling my choices over. I have always wanted one and time is running out for the R35. I cannot wait!


The clue is in the name. If you're planning on doing track days then get the track edition. I've had 4 standard cars and a track edition. The TE is very stiff and not that comfy compared to a Prestige. On the road you may not notice the difference and the cash saved will let you tune it.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Good advice thanks Besty. I just want those seats 😂 But I won't be tracking the car and the extra stiffness is probably not needed or welcome on the road.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In terms of residuals the TE will be worth a lot more in future years, just a thought.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I had considered that as a way of rationlising the price, but if it costs a lot more too so I am not sure there is an angle there I can use against myself to justify it


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> In terms of residuals the TE will be worth a lot more in future years, just a thought.


I saw a suggestion that Nissan may keep making the GTR into 2023 although that was on FB ... I agree that a stock TE should hold its value really well. I wasn't going to sell mine but the price from WBAC was more than I thought it was worth.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Rumours are abound! I've been told last models 2022 and the last revision this year - and some special colours coming...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

There are issues getting high emissions cars into the UK apparently since we left the EU. Its to do with the CAFE emissions because Nissans sales into the UK are now a standalone target. Nissan came out of this badly because they lost the offset low emissions sales they made into NW Europe. What this means for the numbers of GTR's coming here and for how long is anybody's guess.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Rumours are abound! I've been told last models 2022 and the last revision this year - and some special colours coming...


Me too, and hints that there may be some tech changes.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I've taken the decision to secure a build slot for delivery December. Can't resist special editions.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

what will you be ordering Toni? There is supposed to be an announcement from Nissan within weeks on the changes for MY22.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

What would be considered essential options on a TE - if I was to order one I would want bayside, Nismo seats and a carbon roof? It is a further 3k for a carbon spoiler or 4.5k with the carbon boot. I am not sure I can justify that, does anybody know if it saves any significant weight and if the spoiler is the same?

I really like the new 9 spoke wheel design on recent TE's but am not keen on them being painted black.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm going TE all the options. I think if you're going to do it might as well do it all! Spoiler is the same shape but the carbon is a thing of beauty. There is some weight saved...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The carbon brakes are actually 'cheap' relative to the cost of some of the other options. They would be horrendously expensive to replace though and that puts me off.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but it's only every several tens of thousands of miles?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes but it's only every several tens of thousands of miles?


Don't you get them refurbished rather than buy new ?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> I had considered that as a way of rationlising the price, but if it costs a lot more too so I am not sure there is an angle there I can use against myself to justify it


I wouldn’t bother using angles to justify the purchase. Just buy what you can afford and what you want.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s replacement carbon discs coming to the market regular @ much cheaper prices than oem.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Any idea on the replacement cost of the OEM rotors and pads Skint, and the aftermarket alternative?

The decision isn't about what I can afford, but what represents good value. That's where I struggle with some of the TE options and value the opinions of those who own one.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I have spent the last couple of weeks, and several sheets of paper, writing the pros and cons of buying a MY21 TE. Also the pros and cons of _not_ buying one. Interestingly the pros of one arent always the same as the cons of the other, and vice versa.
I'm not going to list all that here as it will vary by each persons circumstances.
What I will pass on is one of the cons of not buying that kept coming up was that I'd regret it if I didnt take this opportunity...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you want oem rotors they will be £2500 a pair and a little bit of duty per pair👍


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats not so bad compared to Porsche and BMW, so 5k for rotors plus another 2k or so for pads for all 4 corners?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would use pagid pads, much cheaper.

Ive seen claims of 100 k on the discs but I suppose it comes down to how you drive it, 50k seems more realistic, 3/4 better than steels


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Skint said:


> If you want oem rotors they will be £2500 a pair and a little bit of duty per pair


Go on then, spill the details?!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JohnFK said:


> I have spent the last couple of weeks, and several sheets of paper, writing the pros and cons of buying a MY21 TE. Also the pros and cons of _not_ buying one. Interestingly the pros of one arent always the same as the cons of the other, and vice versa.
> I'm not going to list all that here as it will vary by each persons circumstances.
> What I will pass on is one of the cons of not buying that kept coming up was that I'd regret it if I didnt take this opportunity...


Pictures then c'mon I know you bought it.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Continuing the TE discussion this TE for sale at Litchfields looks like good value, even has the Nismo seats: 






Nissan GT-R Track Edition 2019 | Litchfield Motors







www.litchfieldmotors.com





An interesting list of differences to the standard car that I haven't seen listed before:

Wider front track
Wider front wings
Seam welded and reinforced chassis
Larger hubs and wheel studs
Nismo front suspension arms
Nismo/Bilstein damptronic suspension
Hollow upgraded anti roll bars
Lightweight and wider Nismo forged alloy wheels (-2.5kg each)
It's only about 12k more than a standard MY19 car. If it was later in the year I could have been tempted.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

For the money those seats are really underwhelming. Can get far nicer from Sparco and Cobra; the latter could likely stitch in the GTR logo too.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> Continuing the TE discussion this TE for sale at Litchfields looks like good value, even has the Nismo seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pretty much a Nismo with 30 less bhp and without the nice dials and steering wheel. A mild tune gets you way above 600 bhp and you don't have to pay the ludicrous premium. Prices for the TE are on the rise.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The te never really got recognition for what it is. I think long term they will show it. If your somebody who does’nt keep a car a long time then I would’nt bother.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a track edition identical to the one in Litchfields at sytners coventry for a while and could’nt make £75k. It Had been marketed for ages at gve in London and then turned up at Sydney’s.

From memory it had been ceramic coated,ppf film and had diamond chequered mats in the car and boot.

I bet it’s the same car.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> The te never really got recognition for what it is. I think long term they will show it. If your somebody who does’nt keep a car a long time then I would’nt bother.


The track edition is a serious bit of kit. With a 4.25 tune and a Russ Fellows exhaust it sounds like thunder and is mighty on track.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As a road car I doupt you’ll see any difference to a normal Gtr as the road conditions are at the best s..t

Once on track all the little extras you’ve paid for should come into there own.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

So is anyone aware of what the updates on MY22 will be if any or is it wishful thinking their will be? Please share if you can/know of any. Thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Announcement is due!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Ali86GTR said:


> So is anyone aware of what the updates on MY22 will be if any or is it wishful thinking their will be? Please share if you can/know of any. Thanks


I've heard some new colours and tech changes. Hopefully, they have a surprise up their sleeve.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

adz87kc said:


> For the money those seats are really underwhelming. Can get far nicer from Sparco and Cobra; the latter could likely stitch in the GTR logo too.


I think I agree, they look poor value but I have never seen them in person. Originally, I would have gone for them if ordering a TE, now I am thinking the money is better going to carbon brakes and carbon boot/spoiler.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The new seats are a lot different to the black ones in this older TE.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s no doubting the seats are lovely and if I was in a position to buy a new one then they would be on the list.
Ive given the seats more thought and got a price on some new ones and let me tell you there a mega bargain fitted from the factory rather than retro fitted.

Anyway, anybody who’s buying good luck and get as many extras as you can👍😊


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I was told yesterday that the option seats give you an extra 1.5inches of legroom behind. So if you have any friends or relatives with flat legs they will be really pleased - feet quite like blood circulation!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Dales now got the grey gtr te in stock.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> Any pics?
> [/QUOTE


He posted a pile on the R35 Facebook page


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't use FB, whats is the page called as a search brings up loads of R35 pages?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Type his name dale charite.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

For the people who want the best, there’s a new nismo in nobles, finished in silver.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> I don't use FB, whats is the page called as a search brings up loads of R35 pages?


Nissan R35 GTR UK. I assume the car will go on PH in due course alongside the Nismo. Both at AF Noble.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> For the people who want the best, there’s a new nismo in nobles, finished in silver.


Came across it on PH. Looks really nice.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They've over a 1/4 million in two cars which they need to turn around quickly.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> They've over a 1/4 million in two cars which they need to turn around quickly.


They also have several TE's coming at the later in the year.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you ask for the spec on the cars?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

besty said:


> Nissan R35 GTR UK. I assume the car will go on PH in due course alongside the Nismo. Both at AF Noble.


Different dealerships I think.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

besty said:


> Nissan R35 GTR UK. I assume the car will go on PH in due course alongside the Nismo. Both at AF Noble.


 I must be a thicko as I still can't find it. That page hasn't been updated since last year, assuming I am looking at the right one.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> Did you ask for the spec on the cars?


They can still be specified speak to Dale - Aug build, Nov delivery


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Different dealerships I think.


My mistake. I'm confusing Aberdeen and Edinburgh.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I bought my MY21 TE yesterday. Will start another thread for details and pics as soon as I get a mo...

(Not sure where I should put a user's cars topic yet!)


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> I must be a thicko as I still can't find it. That page hasn't been updated since last year, assuming I am looking at the right one.


Call Dale at Nissan Aberdeen. The GTR group is private so I can't share the pics.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> I bought my MY21 TE yesterday. Will start another thread for details and pics as soon as I get a mo...
> 
> (Not sure where I should put a user's cars topic yet!)


Congratulations. What colour are you thinking of ?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

besty said:


> Call Dale at Nissan Aberdeen. The GTR group is private so I can't share the pics.


Will do Besty and that explains why i can't find them


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

besty said:


> Congratulations. What colour are you thinking of ?


It is Storm White.


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> It is Storm White.


Exciting times!!!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I finally saw some pics of the grey TE Dale has, It looks stunning, so much so it is enough to make me reconsider whether I prefer it to Bayside.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Pictured at car prep specialist for PPF & Coating...


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> Pictured at car prep specialist for PPF & Coating...
> View attachment 267796


Where are you having it done ?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

A detail then full front PPF, the ceramic coating inc. wheels and calipers.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s a job like that cost £3k? Just in case I become flush and treat myself.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> What’s a job like that cost £3k? Just in case I become flush and treat myself.


It was nearer £1,800 in 2017.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not as bad as I thought, a top quality front end paint would be similar money to hide any chips.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The same treatment on my nismo was just over £3k including vat.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d imagine it to be nerve racking to work on a £180k car🙈


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I’d imagine it to be nerve racking to work on a £180k car🙈


I guess so but they did a great job. I had the front end plus side skirts PPF’d and the whole car including wheels coated with Gtechniq crystal serum ultra and 2 coats Exo v4


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I find the front edge of the roof to get stone chipped, anybody else had that?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> A detail then full front PPF, the ceramic coating inc. wheels and calipers.


Do the gloss carbon roof and flat carbon spoiler look ok in person? This seems like an odd mismatch by Nissan but I haven't seen it in anything but pics.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I find the front edge of the roof to get stone chipped, anybody else had that?


I had the front edge of the roof PPF’d


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting a chap on yahoo has bought a nismo and taking off the body kit lol plus the seats.

nuts


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> Do the gloss carbon roof and flat carbon spoiler look ok in person? This seems like an odd mismatch by Nissan but I haven't seen it in anything but pics.


It does look different. I felt the same way when I looked at the Nismo front wings where the additional vent above the wheel arch is c/f but the original one behind the wheel arch is painted black.
Of course there is then the notable difference in how Nissan paint colours look on plastic versus metal surfaces... and of course the c/f bootlid is painted.
My view is, that after all the discussions I had with Nissan in Japan about what mix and matches can be done, I'm sure there is a good reason for the difference - could be manufacturing process? And I'm happy to live with that...


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> I find the front edge of the roof to get stone chipped, anybody else had that?


Me too. Plenty of chips but no rust.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I think the other question I have now is how the TE Option C/F Seats compare to the Nismo standard seats? Might have to meet up with Will64 for a "you show me yours and.... "


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Are the standard Nismo seats just the standard Recaros? There are only two seats I have seen in a TE, The Recaros and the carbon-backed Nismo seats. You also get an Alcantra s/wheel with the Nismo seats but Nissan doesn't seem to promote this.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I think the other question I have now is how the TE Option C/F Seats compare to the Nismo standard seats? Might have to meet up with Will64 for a "you show me yours and.... "





JohnFK said:


> I think the other question I have now is how the TE Option C/F Seats compare to the Nismo standard seats? Might have to meet up with Will64 for a "you show me yours and.... "


Are they not the same then?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Nissan aren't very clear on this. I asked the question when the option was announced but all I got was a picture. They probably think saying they are the same would upset Nismo owners...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Nissan aren't very clear on this. I asked the question when the option was announced but all I got was a picture. They probably think saying they are the same would upset Nismo owners...





JohnFK said:


> Nissan aren't very clear on this. I asked the question when the option was announced but all I got was a picture. They probably think saying they are the same would upset Nismo owners...


They look the same to me.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Will.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh I misunderstood your question. You are asking if the optional TE Nismo seats are the same as those fitted standard to the Nismo car? I have watched a lot of videos trying to find out more about the seats and haven't seen anything that makes me think they are different. For £9.3k they deserve to be the same, and gold plated!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope so. Interesting comment from Will that the Nismo steering wheel comes with the optional seats. Would make sense but I'd like to know if its true. And the comment about the steering wheel not being marketed is so Nissan.... they really need to up their game on internal communications...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I have noticed a few TE's on here with the Nismo seats that also had the Alcantara wheel. I asked Dale who confirmed it comes with the seats, goodness knows why they keep such things secret! NOt sure if you also get the red/black shifter too.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The Japanese configurator translated through Chrome is useful. This is the description of the Nismo seat option which appears to describe how UK cars are being delivered


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for that mondie. Makes sense now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Seems a bit more worth the 9K as well!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not worth the hassle trying to retro fit imo


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder when Nissan is going to release details on the update. Must be any day now....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Could be like trying to get blood from a stone.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I would expect to see a Japan and/or US announcement first and havent seen any signs yet...


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

2021 was announced in late August so it might be a while away.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I decided to go all-in today and change my order from a Bayside Blue Recaro GTR to a Bayside Blue Track Edition. I went with the three must have options - Carbon Brakes, Nismo Carbon seats, and Carbon roof. 

I hope you are wrong on the announcement 9GTR, August is a way off. I have been told I will probably have to lock the spec sometime in July/August, the dealer is expecting an announcement any day now but with Nissan, who knows. The only thing I am not sure about is Bayside Blue or Gun Metallic Grey. Bayside is a great colour but the grey suits the GTR so well and contrasts nicely with the yellow brakes and titanium exhaust tips.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Blue will have better resale imho


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with that on a TE.  Bayside is still my favourite, if it wasn't for the pics of the car Dale has I wouldn't have given the colour a second thought.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> I agree with that on a TE.  Bayside is still my favourite, if it wasn't for the pics of the car Dale has I wouldn't have given the colour a second thought.


I didn't think Dale's car looked that great. Bayside looks much better.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

mondie said:


> I decided to go all-in today and change my order from a Bayside Blue Recaro GTR to a Bayside Blue Track Edition. I went with the three must have options - Carbon Brakes, Nismo Carbon seats, and Carbon roof.
> 
> I hope you are wrong on the announcement 9GTR, August is a way off. I have been told I will probably have to lock the spec sometime in July/August, the dealer is expecting an announcement any day now but with Nissan, who knows. The only thing I am not sure about is Bayside Blue or Gun Metallic Grey. Bayside is a great colour but the grey suits the GTR so well and contrasts nicely with the yellow brakes and titanium exhaust tips.


Hi. Great spec. Are there any deals or discounts on TE at the mo if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Monstaer _ I suggest you contact Dale at Aberdeen Nissan. I am not sure what the situation is on build slots or how long you would have to wait for a car. I am not expecting mine until November, you may be into 2022 but then who knows how much longer the GTR will be in production. That's why I acted quickly when Dale had build slots available. Good luck.



besty said:


> I didn't think Dale's car looked that great. Bayside looks much better.


Oh I love a bit of reinforcement of a decision 😁


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Monster GTR said:


> Hi. Great spec. Are there any deals or discounts on TE at the mo if you don't mind me asking.


Dale offered me a TE with all carbon options for £123k said that's with a 7k discount as usually would be 130k. Alcantara steering wheel included if going for carbon seats. Order now and said will be price protected in case there's a price change on a MY22. I decided on getting something else. But hopefully that helps and gives you something to think about. This price includes carbon mats too. If don't opt for them then knock off another 1k.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Was that pre-April as they have gone up since then.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

No this was offered to me a week ago. I think he has couple slots left for Nov/Dec delivery. Worse case if not then you get the MY22 instead for the same price as a MY21.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

I think if few of you interested maybe order together and maybe will get a even bigger discount.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I’m obviously a sucker you got a grand more than me


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Haha - I didn't even ask he just offered it straight up. Well you know where to go next time.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Another week passes and still no announcement on the MY22. Hurry up, Nissan!

Nissan contacted the dealer I ordered with and took their orders about a fortnight ago now and that was supposed to be the precursor to the announcement


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I bet, October time they will release info


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's gonna have to be well before that, there are a few on here expecting cars in Nov/Dec.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If Nissan’s delivery dates for Gtr’s and parts are anything to go by they’ll Be lucky to see them.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The 400Z is getting launched on August 17th. But not for UK/Europe of course.
Back to the R35... I'm fairly certain anything ordered now is to MY21 spec even if delivery is end of year.


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

mondie said:


> Continuing the TE discussion this TE for sale at Litchfields looks like good value, even has the Nismo seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my car which I only had for 3 months. Only got litchfield to sell it as I was ordering new.

However once the vehicle sold I was then told by Nissan they don’t know what is going on as they can’t order one. Bit gutted

as for the car, after driving and owning so many different GTRS including tuned ones
800hp
1000hp
1100hp 

CBA DBA and driving many MY17 I can genuinely say the track edition is very different.
That car was insane in the bends and grip was unreal.
It surprised me so much that I was ready to order a new one and keep it. I genuinely hope they do become available again.
I’m hoping this factory burning down in China that used to produce a component that most manufacturers need is the reason for no availability.
Such a underrated car, don’t think I could own a non track edition again.

as for the seats, I would order one again without the buckets as they were horrible to sit in. Great to look at though


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

They are available again gjs, if you can find a dealer with available build slots. We are waiting for an announcement on the so-called MY 21.5 update which is rumoured to include a new colour or two, and some tech updates. 

I am surprised your old car has not sold given the hot market for most cars right now.


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

mondie said:


> They are available again gjs, if you can find a dealer with available build slots. We are waiting for an announcement on the so-called MY 21.5 update which is rumoured to include a new colour or two, and some tech updates.
> 
> I am surprised your old car has not sold given the hot market for most cars right now.


That’s interesting, would you know which dealers have slots ?
My old car was sold before it even got to litchfield.

deposit paid with 24 hours of arriving. If it had not sold I would get it back !!!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You could contact Dale at HPC Aberdeen and see if he can help. If slots are gone for the builds expected later this year then there may be more into 2022, most seem to think the GTR is close to the end of the line but nobody knows with any certainty when the hammer will finally fall for good.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Tweaks here and there until the death.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Here we are again a few weeks later and still nothing from Nissan. It's a month ago now since Nissan took the order details from Dale and they still haven't announced the MY22 changes.

I read on the Alfa Romeo forum that the Giulia Quadrifoglio now has an OPF fitted for the first time on recently delivered cars. The Quad, along with the GTR, was about the only other performance car I was aware of that didn't have an OPF. Given the difficulties all manufacturers are having getting performance cars into the UK post-Brexit, I hope Nissan doesn't fit one to the MY 22 cars.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Highly unlikely they will fit an OPF as the It’s not direct injected.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope you are correct Paul, however, the Quad has port injection and that was the reason why it was thought to not have required an OPF - until now that is. Now it has gained an OPF I wonder if it's to help with meeting emissions limits post-Brexit.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi guys. I am just new to the group but I have ordered a red recaro edition gtr. It's been my dream car. Delivery in December. Ordered through dale in Aberdeen. Has there been any announcement on the 22 model. Just wondering as really thought this would be the last. Would it be a more sought after car compared to the 21 models. Or do think changes will be minimal. Just looking at how prices will behave. Loved to think we are getting the last of these special cars. Thanks stephen


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome, Stephen. There are a few on here waiting for a MY22 announcement but there is nothing yet. Within 10 days is what I have been told. But it has dragged on for several months now so who knows. Changes are expected to be minimal, a new colour or two and some tech changes. Hopefully, the car doesn't get caught by emmission law changes.

Prices are on the rise so I really do hope Nissan makes a MY22.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Welcome, Stephen. There are a few on here waiting for a MY22 announcement but there is nothing yet. Within 10 days is what I have been told. But it has dragged on for several months now so who knows. Changes are expected to be minimal, a new colour or two and some tech changes. Hopefully, the car doesn't get caught by emmission law changes.
> 
> Prices are on the rise so I really do hope Nissan makes a MY22.


Thanks for the reply mate. There's not much out there about the 22 model but am sure a will be chuffed when my car arrives. I have came from a stage 2 bmw m2. A really loved that car but a think the gtr will be a massive step up. Dale had said about this chip shortage as well which has contributed along with covid.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It seems that the chip shortage and manufacturers closing factories is getting worse, so there is a lot of uncertainty over whether we will get our cars. The longer this drags on the more concerned I am that Nissan may just give up on making any more GTRs.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Well fingers crossed mate. If a hear anything a will update you. 👌


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I note that the configurator for a new GT-R on the Nissan UK website was removed some time ago and has not been restored...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's still there John and while it is, there is hope that the GTR page has been stripped out pending news of the MY22 when hopefully the Configurator is switched back on.

The wait is starting to P me off though.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> It's still there John and while it is, there is hope that the GTR page has been stripped out pending news of the MY22 when hopefully the Configurator is switched back on.
> 
> The wait is starting to P me off though.


No configurator and no brochure either. Any further updates from Dale?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

As of the 7th July, he reckoned we would hear something within 2 weeks. I will be genuinely surprised if we do.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hopefully Nissan will confirm soon what is happening/available. Looking back over the past few years I doubt there will be any real surprises re. updates, maybe a new colour, different wheel style and some carbon styling along with the obligatory price increase.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If it ain’t broke don’t try to fix it.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, I agree. But even though I love all things Skyline/GT-R, I have to admit it's an old platform now and its showing its age more and more as the years roll by. The pace of new car technology - and capability - is so rapid nowadays, that evolution seems to be king if you are marketing sports cars (well pretty much any car really). I'm still holding out for an R36....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the next car will be totally new, I read somewhere there trying to keep it petrol only.
I hope that's the case, you can start saving and be at the front of the que with the update😊


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with expecting more in a new car, it's a shame Nissan hasn't invested more in keeping the car somewhat current. It is no longer the bargain it was in 2008 and therefore harder to forgive.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been pleasantly surprised by the improvements my MY21 has over my MY15. Mostly little things but nice touches such as borh front and rear parking sensors reporting corners independantly, and clearer SatNav (but I've no idea if they've been like that since MY17!)...
In short, I'm still loving it!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It was undervalued from day one, the last 6-12 months people have realised that and the drive in prices is going up and I don't see them coming down again. They will always be a few poor cars that don't fall into the above catorgory.
A new model will only further drive the prices up which is good for owners but not for the ones trying to get into the scene.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Cars are mostly up across the market at present, but certainly, near new R35's have taken a big jump. I nearly bought a MY21 B.Blue for £81k not so long ago, now MY21's are in the mid '90s. I see the grey TE that Nissan Aberdeen has been selling for a few months went this week too.

Has there ever been any evidence of an R36 mule existing? I just don't see it happening in the current climate and quickly changing regulatory environment unless it is near release.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

mondie said:


> Has there ever been any evidence of an R36 mule existing? I just don't see it happening in the current climate and quickly changing regulatory environment unless it is near release.


No, nothing from Nissan. What we do know is the 400Z is supposed to be launched next month (but not UK) and I think that will give us an idea of what technologies Nissan is utilising for that (petrol) car i.e. what clever stuff it will have. New UK cars will need to be at least hybrid by 2030 (and able to do a decent mileage on electric, not some 5 mile rubbish) and by 2035 will need to be fully net carbon zero in terms of emissions. Given all that, I reckon any R36 (or equivalent) will be a mild hybrid at least and that'll mean a whole new platform. Hard to see what else they could do, and maybe its just too big a project...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, oit would be a big project and I wonder if an R36 fits their strategy these days. The expectations the market would have of such a car would be high and there are already plenty of fast electric cars, perhaps there is an opening or a fast hybrid, I don't know. Wasn't Carlos Goshn the driving force behind the R35 prioject? Now that he is in exile, I wonder if there is another Carlos with the vision and power to make an R36 reality and competitive in the 2020s.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised by the improvements my MY21 has over my MY15. Mostly little things but nice touches such as borh front and rear parking sensors reporting corners independantly, and clearer SatNav (but I've no idea if they've been like that since MY17!)...
> In short, I'm still loving it!


You're setting the var low on tech improvements there John 😁 Nissan has hinted to Dale there will be tech improvements for the MY22, I am hoping for wireliess Android Auto. As I have said before, I fear a GPF, that would be a major killjoy.

Does your car feel faster and the gearbox crisper compared to the MY15?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the japs will already know which direction there heading. There’s still an earner in the 35’s so they are’nt going to jump in with anything too soon.

A little tweak here and there for everyday use is all I’m seeing. Refinements in dampers and rates, slightly upgraded modules and software for characteristic improvements. You might even get a runout colour at some point.

Theres nothing out there to show Godzilla how to put a much quicker lap in anywhere in its price range.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

What are people expecting for 22 in the way of updates, I don’t think there’s going to be much. 
The latest MY is an improvement on previous years, the turbo definitely has a quicker response and the whistle it makes is 💕


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

A few colours, some minor tech changes, little else. I am more interested to see whether this is the end of the line for the GTR or whether it has a few years to run. If it does, there may be a little more to the tweaks to keep it on the shelf into 2023 and beyond.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As above


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not that i can say, but you going to be waiting a while


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm thinking that the details of the spec are getting ahead of us. More fundamental is:
Will there be an MY22, and more importantly, if Yes, will / can it come to Europe and the UK?
I don't think either of these are foregone conclusions.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

What do you mean Matt, have you 'heard' any announcement is a way off?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody know how many were registered maybe over the last three yrs in the uk?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know Skint but I expect it's bugger all, 350-500 perhaps?

I would disagree on the R35 being a nice little earner. The Nissan-Mitsubishi-Renault group sells over 10million cars a year so a few thousand sales of the GTR are trivial. They must see some brand halo benefit for it to still exist.



Skint said:


> I think the japs will already know which direction there heading. There’s still an earner in the 35’s so they are’nt going to jump in with anything too soon.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think the Gtr R35 was ever going to be the most profitable car in the range but It was never meant to be, an engineering exercise to show the big guns Godzilla’s top dog.

If it was about profit then they would’nt have launched it at £50k.

It was an exercise well done in my opinion, I’ve had the unfortunate pleasure of stripping these cars to bare shells as some pass me as breakers, it’s only at this point you understand how well engineered these were back in 2007/8.

They used common parts from the Nissan/Renault range where they did’nt have to design and waste money.
The unique parts to the 35 are the ones with sky high prices And the more common parts the cheaper ones used across a bigger range.


----------



## Godzilla_Storm (Aug 27, 2020)

mondie said:


> I don't know Skint but I expect it's bugger all, 350-500 perhaps?


For total numbers on the road/ sorn and new purchases per year, have a look at the link below:





NISSAN GT-R PRESTIGE S-A - How Many Left?


Statistics for NISSAN GT-R PRESTIGE S-A.. See how many cars of any make and model are left on Britain's roads.




www.howmanyleft.co.uk





For example, in 2020, there were 35 new prestige editions registered in the UK.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do we know how accurate that site is? I looked before at something else non Gtr related and had doubts, not saying it’s wrong though.


----------



## Godzilla_Storm (Aug 27, 2020)

Skint said:


> Do we know how accurate that site is? I looked before at something else non Gtr related and had doubts, not saying it’s wrong though.


The website says :
*About the data*
All the data on this site is derived from vehicle licensing statistics published by the Department for Transport in the UK.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i really do not think that nissan will make huge changes on this platform. Yes its a Halo car but it is not really considered "best in class" especially with the higher and higher price point. few tweaks here and there, colour options, new wheels etc 

Any new platform i suspect would be (and needs to be ) hybrid or similar. Given that, surely that means a much higher and post £100k price point.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> You're setting the var low on tech improvements there John 😁 Nissan has hinted to Dale there will be tech improvements for the MY22, I am hoping for wireliess Android Auto. As I have said before, I fear a GPF, that would be a major killjoy.
> 
> Does your car feel faster and the gearbox crisper compared to the MY15?


Regarding Android Auto I don't really understand Nissan's stance on this. I'm beginning to think that it is driven by local demand and that Nissan UK think everybody here are iProduct users (I've always avoided products from PEFCo - The Partially Eaten Fruit Company!). They certainly put Android Auto on to their models in other markets.

I dont have any more feedback to give at the moment with only 557 miles on and all those done in Auto (very sad I know). However, I'm taking it for a longer run on Thursday to evaluate my new cameras so I'll report back but I'll do it in my thread: "GT-R No. 5 Please". Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t see the brand getting over £100k for there cars In general. Specials yes as the nismo has shown. There’s lots of different ways to reduce emissions without massive changes And there not boxed into a corner just yet.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Me neither Skint FWIW. The performance and supercar market is crowded, the R36 won't have the giant-killing launch the R35 enjoyed unless it's something very special.

I posted on this thread recently that the GTR configurator was available on Nissan's Japan website. It had some useful info so I thought I would have another look at the Track Edition configurator this afternoon because I am still undecided on the carbon spoiler, but it's gone. Still, plenty of info but no configurator, wondering why...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I've read Nissan are looking at going with a mildly updated GT-R for 2022 (no surprise there) with a near production mild hybrid model (48V) to be ready to show end 2022 for sale 2024. Lots of rumours out there though. Come on Nissan....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's interesting, where did you read that, Sknam?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Came up on a few web hits from overseas news sites. One was Australian, the other was US (Forbes) - seemed to have lots of details on Japanese car makers including Toyota, Subaru etc on the hybrid next gen cars. I normally just check the UK/Europe sites but cast the net wider and got loads of hits from news articles posted earlier this year. Haven't found any genuine Nissan press releases though that give any details...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Now that we know Nissan is unveiling the JDM MY22 on Tuesday, it's time for a wishlist for my Track Edition order.

New Japan-market Nissan GT-R unveil

I would really like to see:
600hp from factory for the TE (as per US market)
Android Auto
Larger ICE screen and updated software

If Nissan is really going to push the boat out:
The option of Alcantra headlining/dash, and platinum finish on the alloys.

I am easily pleased 😁


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

mondie said:


> Now that we know Nissan is unveiling the JDM MY22 on Tuesday, it's time for a wishlist for my Track Edition order.
> 
> New Japan-market Nissan GT-R unveil
> 
> ...


Unless they are revealing some R36 news?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

^ Exactly this. Been holding out for 2 years now for either a decent R35 upgrade (not tinkering around with small stuff/colours/carbon trim) but, if not, an R36 (if that happens, which I'm hopeful will, maybe 2024??). If neither I'll probably be jumping ship to another brand but hold on to my CBA for old times sake.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Would be very surprised if it's an R36, I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't forget Nissan announced the R35 in 2005 if I recall correctly and then showcased Tokyo 2007 so if they have plans for an R36 for 2024 they have time. BUT its all speculation and ifs, buts, maybes. Hybrid R35 would be an interesting proposition......roll on tomorrow (and thanks to Matty for sharing the link earlier)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is 100% no R36 in this comms from Nissan.

its a slight tweak / revision


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s clear to see the cars climbing towards an rrp of £100k, I don’t think the brand is good enough to exceed this and if a new Gtr did come along would people buy it if it did?

A few tweaks here and there is good enough for the next 2 yrs, but then I think they need a game changer.

From my prospective I can just be grateful I’ve owned a few different variations of Godzilla over the last 6/7 yrs and enjoyed every minute. A windfall might put a nismo in my garage but for now I’ll keep dreaming.

Let’s see what tomorrow brings😊👍


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It'll be a special colour like the battleship blue/grey Nismo IMHO. There's no R36 so don't hold your breath.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Now doesn't seem to be the time to launch an R36 even if it existed, so agree this will be an R35 announcement. Copied this from a US forum, it seems somewhat believable on the R36 as it involves minimal investment:

"the big rumor out of Japan ( best car reporting this week) is the new GTR will come in 2023 with the same chassis and engine as the R35 but with a major exterior and interior overhaul and be sold as an all new model with no hybrid "


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, feeling sceptical! Would be a big departure from usual pattern for Nissan to do that.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I have my doubts an R36 will materialise. Electric cars are already insanely fast so what would the USP be, and if it were developed as a hybrid, how long would that be viable for, given the rapid pace of regulatory change against ICE? Given the medium-term risks of any new model, a warmed-over R35 may be the most viable option, but where does that fit in a post Goshn world.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

New colour and wheels?? 😉


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Horrible colour, saw the picture on fb earlier


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Skint said:


> Horrible colour, saw the picture on fb earlier


Looks like R34 stylee, millennium Jade? not bad, i like the wheels! Be nice on my peasant black CBA! haha


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it did state millennium jade on the Facebook page but I’m not sure that’s confirmed.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I spy Millenium jade....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

...with TE 2020 style wheels but maybe in bronze.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Somebody said the base car for 22 is a te, should explain the wheels then.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep sure would and makes sense, wonder what that means for the price and options. I hope we see 600hp if this is going to be the final blast.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much about whether it gets 600hp - you can probably make that nowadays on the latest models with a simple y-pipe and a decent map. It needs to have more power to be competitive in today's market if they ask north of £100k. Said it before many times, if Nissan wanted to do it, they could have (still could). The engine power output 14 years on is barely 100hp more than when launched and that's largely down to running more boost. Look at where other car makers have gone with their power outputs, miles better now than 14 years ago. Better to work on handling/aero to keep it still performing well and ageing gracefully - its still very good in those areas


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I probably won't mod it and since the TE runs the same turbo setup as the Nismo it can easily have that car's 600hp map, perhaps it does already, who knows. It may all be moot as it looks like the standard car could be a TE and with potential for other spec changes. The JDM announcement is tomorrow so we soon will have a hint as to what the UK spec cars may be.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I assume anyone waiting on a current order, will be having this new tweaked version delivered instead?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You would assume so Harry, some have deposits on TE's and others Premium or Recaro cars so we will have to see how Nissan handles it.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I know its a JDM announcement tomorrow but fingers crossed we do go on to get some good spec cars into the UK. I think they look great in those photo shots. Got me excited again........come on Nissan!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If I get the opportunity I’d have millennium jade!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I haven't seen any announcement yet of what GT-R's may be coming to the UK, but the JDM ones announced this week look great. Fingers crossed. I've been holding out for news of if there will be an R36 or next gen GT-R, but who knows?? Deeply frustrating, but I live in hope and have always got "old faithful" (my CBA) to keep me suitably entertained.

BUT....here's a sobering thought - Kia has brought out its EV6 fully electric car, pretty bog standard really in terms of output power. Its had good reviews. Next year they release the EV6 GT. It has twin motors, 4wd, almost 600bhp (equivalent) and will do 0-60 in 3.5secs and top out at 160mph+. They are taking it to Tesla - by all accounts it is very good to drive. Interesting few months ahead.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Two weeks have passed and still, there has been nothing from Nissan UK. I noticed on the Nissan Japan site yesterday that the TE is no longer available with the optional carbon roof/boot or spoiler, obviously, this is to give the T Spec a bit more differentiation but may be a sign of what to expect here.

Come on Nissan, as Dire Straits nearly sang, 'I want MY 22'


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

I have not heard a thing either. Starting to think we might have to look else where. A hope the 22 is coming but not heard anything. Have u spoke to dealer at all mondie


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, I have had a deposit on a build slot for a TE since May, what about you?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

mondie said:


> Yes, I have had a deposit on a build slot for a TE since May, what about you?


Since Feb


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I do hope you manage to get one but like I’ve said before, I really do think it’s unlikely given the situation


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I did manage to get a catalogue , so for now il just stare at it


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like a new wheel design on that Bayside Blue?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks a bit like the DBA wheels ?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That's what I thought, just a bit more aggressive?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I never actually liked the wheels on the DBA that I had.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

My 2009 had the 9-spoke wheels which I thought ok but weren't symmetrical with the 5 wheel studs.
My 2011 resolved that by going 10-spoke (or 5 split spoke!) and were relatively easy to clean.
My 2014 I cant remember (must be blocked out of my mind).
My 2015 45th looked nice but took more effort to clean the spoke intricacies and get to the inner rim
My 2021 TE Nismo wheels were a pleasant surprise (never liked the previous, clunky, Nismo wheels). They 've gone back to 9-spoke but the thinner spokes look good and allow easier cleaning.
Just my 2-penn'orth 😊


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The current TE wheels are my favourite of all the wheels offered on the GTR. They look particularly good in Bronze.


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

The speed limiter might not be a welcome '22 update?

Speed limiters on new cars by 2022 - Confused.com


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, that is a concern, if the timeline we are being told is correct we should be able to slip in just before their introduction. The other concern (other than not getting a car at all) is that we get slugged with a GPF


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting info. It looks like the TE T Spec gets black wheels and not bronze, also odd that they have introduced a new optional wheel that looks like a design from 10 years ago.

I am hoping I have the option to change to Bronze alloys on my TE and that I am still able to option the carbon roof which, along with the carbon boot/spoiler, can no longer be optioned on a TE in Japan.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can’t be optioned at all or is now standard?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

on the Japanese configurator neither are shown as options.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Just had a quick look again. It seems Carbon brakes are standard and the only option is Carbon seats.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

i haven't read the whole thread so apologies if it has already been said but i was in Nissan Cambridge yesterday and the guys said the current run of R35s has now ended and Nissan are taking no more orders for GTRs, apartently all UK dealerships have been told the same. My service plan has just ended and i asked for a quote on a new service plan and he said even that has now been taken off the system.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dave, yes that seems to be the case. A few of us on here were lucky to get orders in and accepted by Nissan Uk before they stopped completely. I have heard from several people on here that dealers cannot get any new orders accepted.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Having an order and it being delivered tho is the tricky part


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been assured over and over its in the bag 

We just don't know exactly what's on offer yet as far as spec and options.


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Matty, where did you get all the collateral from, it looks great. I am particularly interested in the scale model of the engine.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I just had a friend send it over (booklet ) they are free if you visit Nissan HQ

engine scale model - it’s expensive probably £750 by time you import it


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed we do get some new GT-Rs supplied to the UK (whatever flavour/options). I've been there before with a deposit paid, a supposed build date/slot and nothing came of it, despite months of warm words/statements from the dealer and UK subsidiary/HQ. Yes, you get your money back but its deeply frustrating nontheless.


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Cheers Matty. Nissan HQ Japan is on my bucket list!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

mondie said:


> Just had a quick look again. It seems Carbon brakes are standard and the only option is Carbon seats.


I'm assuming then the roof and spoiler are part of the price change.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

PhilEvans64 said:


> Cheers Matty. Nissan HQ Japan is on my bucket list!


yep defo go. Have a few friends who work there so it’s nice to pop by they have a great Starbucks too










[/QUOTE]


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm assuming then the roof and spoiler are part of the price change.


No, I don't think so Toni, the TE is shown without these on the configurator. Standard CCB's but no roof/spoiler option


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed we do get some new GT-Rs supplied to the UK (whatever flavour/options). I've been there before with a deposit paid, a supposed build date/slot and nothing came of it, despite months of warm words/statements from the dealer and UK subsidiary/HQ. Yes, you get your money back but its deeply frustrating nontheless.


that's poor, which dealer and when was this?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I was reading a thread on another Nissan car (elsewhere I'm afraid) and someone made a comment: "looks like they've been raiding the parts bin for the last leftovers". Made me think of this thread...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that where they found that unnecessary green interior


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

mondie said:


> No, I don't think so Toni, the TE is shown without these on the configurator. Standard CCB's but no roof/spoiler option


Sorry I mean instead of an option they are standard? If they've gone altogether that's annoying.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

They're gone as far as I can see. An obvious ploy to add something to T spec but seems silly on a premium model like the TE.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

mondie said:


> that's poor, which dealer and when was this?


Maserati GT back in 2017. Maserati changed things (reduced the UK line up for 4.7's) and that lead to orders being cancelled. I was buying through a broker. Graypaul weren't to blame just one of those things.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I ended up buying the R35 so not all bad


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah ok, I took it that you were referring to an R35. I am confident my car will happen.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

mondie said:


> They're gone as far as I can see. An obvious ploy to add something to T spec but seems silly on a premium model like the TE.


Feeling annoyed now as that is what I spec'd originally.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Hopefully, we can still option them on our cars. I have the carbon roof on my order but am not bothered by the boot/spoiler. Ridiculous we have still not heard anything definite though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well Aus was always a strong market for gtrs


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nismo everytime


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The pricing tho. Obviously it’s a business purchase & has I’m sure clever accounting behind it to make it cheaper than if Joe Public bought it. 

I couldn’t justify the cost for the T spec. (Essentially for the colour )


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think the T spec offers much at all, for me personally. No doubt there will be people who is does appeal too, but I’d rather have a used Nismo and know long term it’s residual will be better.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Encouraging news (though thought Aus weren't getting any). They do look great......except for the carbon bonnet.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The carbon bonnet is one of its features I 👍, it’s a little out of the norm for a manufacturer to leave one unpainted.

I very much doupt I could afford one so it does’nt eat me up too much😢


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The cars look great but agree on the carbon bonnet, it just looks aftermarket as does the carbon rear spoiler, both are negatives, and leaving it unpainted to show its carbon is a bit of a "so what!" in 2021. The T Spec is all a bit meh with a bit of wtf thrown in with the green interior.

The car market in Oz is more aligned with JDM so the GTR was always big there. Those cars will be incredibly expensive by UK standards due to the punitive taxes. I am guessing the Nismo would be closer to £300k than 200.

Now I need to go find that thread to see the pics 😁


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm....if its 200k to 300k for a 600ish hp 13 year old design car, you'd have to really love it to pay that (unless money no option). The latest Porsche "911's" are really quick now and have always handled well. Lots of other great cars out there for that money. I still hope the UK sees some R35's but I reckon many people will start putting their money elsewhere. Last 2-3 years have been painful watching the GT-R whither on the vine......feels like Nissan are just milking things now with carbon bits and (teeny tiny) "performance" increases (that fall further behind the competition (proper high performance cars) from other manufacturers). Still great cars, but what's really the USP nowadays? Come on Nissan (please!)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do want the milennium jade one but not at Nismo money.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Agree Toni but they seem to go hand in hand :-(


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> Hmm....if its 200k to 300k for a 600ish hp 13 year old design car, you'd have to really love it to pay that (unless money no option). The latest Porsche "911's" are really quick now and have always handled well.


As an Australian who left Oz in 2012, my curiosity got the better of me so I had a look at prices. A Nismo is not as bad as I expected at £200k, a TE is £125k. For comparison, a 911 Turbo is £270k. To all of these prices, you need to add at least another 6% for OTR and taxes. It's interesting that the 911 is more money than the Nismo, it's got to do with the luxury car tax system in Oz which makes Porsche stupidly expensive.

Is there a link to the GTR Registery thread above or was this on SM as I cannot find it on their website?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Mondie, are those prices Aus $? My friend paid around £145k for the Turbo S in the UK, was about 20k more for the 'S' upgrade I think, something like 50hp more. If the Nismo comes into UK at 150k (likely perhaps) or more then that's where I think it will hit the Porsche prices. If I had the cash I'd probably still go for the Nismo just because I like it, but from all the reviews of Turbo S it's another level up performance-wise. TE for around 100k would give the standard Turbo a run for its money for sure.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Those are converted to £. The 911 Turbo is just over $500k!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Gotcha, wow


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> Mondie, are those prices Aus $? My friend paid around £145k for the Turbo S in the UK, was about 20k more for the 'S' upgrade I think, something like 50hp more. If the Nismo comes into UK at 150k (likely perhaps) or more then that's where I think it will hit the Porsche prices. If I had the cash I'd probably still go for the Nismo just because I like it, but from all the reviews of Turbo S it's another level up performance-wise. TE for around 100k would give the standard Turbo a run for its money for sure.


Last time I looked the UK price of the Nismo was £175k+
A TE, with all options, showing earlier this year at £127,600


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Last time I looked the UK price of the Nismo was £175k+
> A TE, with all options, showing earlier this year at £127,600


The nismo’s most recent price was actually £180k, it went up by £5k in January I believe.
Can’t ever see it being £150k, 2017 car was a shade over that.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Will64 said:


> The nismo’s most recent price was actually £180k, it went up by £5k in January I believe.
> Can’t ever see it being £150k, 2017 car was a shade over that.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don’t think there will be anymore nismos coming over. There is one supposedly on a stock order, I think we will be lucky to see that one though. We will know in November!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If one does turn up they’ll probably want above list for it. Would’nt hold it against them if they did.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> If one does turn up they’ll probably want above list for it. Would’nt hold it against them if they did.


I have had a couple people asking me to sell mine recently. I think that tells you something about future cars arriving.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Will64 said:


> I don’t think there will be anymore nismos coming over. There is one supposedly on a stock order, I think we will be lucky to see that one though. We will know in November!


Is there some info coming out in November regarding stock or is that its due date from being ordered


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mckinnonste said:


> Is there some info coming out in November regarding stock or is that its due date from being ordered


I believe there’s some info coming regarding finalising builds.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Will64 said:


> I believe there’s some info coming regarding finalising builds.


Excited 😊 👌


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Will64 said:


> I don’t think there will be anymore nismos coming over. There is one supposedly on a stock order, I think we will be lucky to see that one though. We will know in November!


Are you saying you think Nismo wont want to build a singleton (priorities elsewhere)?
If so, the TEs might be at risk as well as Nismo do the body modifications and possibly the options...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Are you saying you think Nismo wont want to build a singleton (priorities elsewhere)?
> If so, the TEs might be at risk as well as Nismo do the body modifications and possibly the options...


The information I had was that customer orders that have deposits paid, (I imagine most of them or members of this forum) will in November finalise their builds. The nismo that was mentioned in a previous most is a stock order and it’s possible it may not make it here. I believe a lot of the cars due are TE, I got the impression these orders are pretty much guaranteed.

I don’t claim to know exactly what will happen but I was approached about selling my car and being offered a build slot on another nismo, which must be the one mentioned in an earlier post. I contacted the dealer who I thought had this order and i got the impression it’s possible it won’t arrive but the customer ordered TE will most definitely arrive.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

When our new cars do arrive which a think they will how do you think residuals will hold with track edition and even recaro edition cars. As we know the nismo are going to hold and possibly get dearer as they are very rare. A seen a bayside blue recaro up for 90k. New they are 93k. A have came from a BMW m2 which lost a good amount of money from new. Do u think they will hold well knowing that it will possibly be the last models of the r35. I have ordered a red recaro but spoke to garage about seeing if upgrading to a track was possible. He said he will get a price and get back to me and see if possible but said should be fine as car not built yet
.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

My gut feel is that my TE will depreciate slowly, ~25% by 3 years old. Based on what has gone before, this is realistic. If the batch of cars coming in a few months proves to be the end of the line for UK GTR's then I don't see how I could do worse.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> My gut feel is that my TE will depreciate slowly, ~25% by 3 years old. Based on what has gone before, this is realistic. If the batch of cars coming in a few months proves to be the end of the line for UK GTR's then I don't see how I could do worse.


Yeah am weighing up if a would be better going for the TE. They do look good but also am putting a big deposit which a would like to keep safe ish in the car. It was another salesman a spoke to today as Dale has been of sick so hope he can sort something out and see whats what


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it will be fairly safe. If you go for a sought after colour like BB and option the car with Nismo seats, carbon roof and ceramic brakes then you have a car that is not far off a Nismo, just lacking the turbos, 600hp map and some carbon panels. That's my thinking anyway and why I think planning for a 25% drop is pretty pessimistic unless something happens that disrupts the car market.

If you switch your order to a TE you will lose the price protection you were offered when you ordered, Nissan will undoubtedly bump the price on this batch of cars coming soon so you may get a 3-5k hit over current TE pricing.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> I think it will be fairly safe. If you go for a sought after colour like BB and option the car with Nismo seats, carbon roof and ceramic brakes then you have a car that is not far off a Nismo, just lacking the turbos, 600hp map and some carbon panels. That's my thinking anyway and why I think planning for a 25% drop is pretty pessimistic unless something happens that disrupts the car market.
> 
> If you switch your order to a TE you will lose the price protection you were offered when you ordered, Nissan will undoubtedly bump the price on this batch of cars coming soon so you may get a 3-5k hit over current TE pricing.


A have literally just spoke to nissan there but ur right mondie. the price will be massively increased. Could end up being 120k to 140k with options so a will stick to the recaro. Am sure it will still be a mega car. A have a price of 93k for it so its a good deal and keeps the agreed price bud. 👍 am sure residuals will hold across the board


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

120 to 140k, that sounds a bit ridiculous! Is this just a hunch from the salesperson? I am not sure what the price was for an MY21 TE but I think it was somewhere around £100k. Hopefully, Nissan will allow you to option a few tasty bits on your car. When I spoke with Dale he was hoping that Nissan may loosen up a bit for these last cars. I want Bronze alloys.

Whether TE or Recaro, it's going to be cool 😁


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> 120 to 140k, that sounds a bit ridiculous! Is this just a hunch from the salesperson? I am not sure what the price was for an MY21 TE but I think it was somewhere around £100k. Hopefully, Nissan will allow you to option a few tasty bits on your car. When I spoke with Dale he was hoping that Nissan may loosen up a bit for these last cars. I want Bronze alloys.
> 
> Whether TE or Recaro, it's going to be cool 😁


Yeah he said he would need to.speak to Dale. A thought about 105k but hes pushing silly numbers out that a couldn't afford. Yeah a want the bronze wheels too man. There cracking. A have went vibrant red as its one on my fav colours in the gtr. Red stitching inside car really suits it. The bronze colour in recaro isn't that good as the red interior clashes with the bronze body colour. What colour u going for


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Bayside Blue for me, would look spot on with Brone TE alloys. I hope they let me.

I like red too, good choice I reckon. 105k is about what I would expect, plus options so you are into the low 120's.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Bayside Blue for me, would look spot on with Brone TE alloys. I hope they let me.
> 
> I like red too, good choice I reckon. 105k is about what I would expect, plus options so you are into the low 120's.


That will be cracking 👌When do u reckon we get to start looking at options ect. U think next month.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I am hoping next month which seems to be backed up by some posts here recently from will64. Waiting for Dale to return to work and find out what is happening with Nissan UK and Japan.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I think the base price for a TE this year was about £110k so you can add 5% to that, plus the options. As I said before, the list price for mine with all options was £127,600 (or was it 900). Either way I think you are uderestimating. I can dig out the online configurator price if you want...


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> I am hoping next month which seems to be backed up by some posts here recently from will64. Waiting for Dale to return to work and find out what is happening with Nissan UK and Japan.


Fingers crossed we get some info soon. 🙏


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

JohnFK said:


> I think the base price for a TE this year was about £110k so you can add 5% to that, plus the options. As I said before, the list price for mine with all options was £127,600 (or was it 900). Either way I think you are uderestimating. I can dig out the online configurator price if you want...


Then maybe what a was told today is about right. That's a lot of wonga right there. That's nearly 47g more than my brand new recaro on order if salesman was right today. Not sure its worth 47 more over a recaro either. Do a lot with 50g.in your pocket


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Red is a colour that really doesn’t hold its value IMO 

Wine red - lol how many of those are about & bright red - same. I like them in red but I don’t think the market does


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I think the base price for a TE this year was about £110k so you can add 5% to that, plus the options. As I said before, the list price for mine with all options was £127,600 (or was it 900). Either way I think you are uderestimating. I can dig out the online configurator price if you want...


Just had a look at my quote and the base TE is shown as 92054 + VAT, but this includes ceramic brakes. So that is £110k but for whatever reason, the CCB's are included in the base cost, perhaps they are standard.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Just had a look at my quote and the base TE is shown as 92054 + VAT, but this includes ceramic brakes. So that is £110k but for whatever reason, the CCB's are included in the base cost, perhaps they are standard.


Think u have a cracking deal there. Probably got in at the right time. If someone can get there order in the future they could be paying a lot more in future for the same car.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

matty32 said:


> Red is a colour that really doesn’t hold its value IMO
> 
> Wine red - lol how many of those are about & bright red - same. I like them in red but I don’t think the market does


Yeah u don't see many in the red but a think they look awesome. Wine red a no for me but vibrant is nice. Nobles have a red nizmo in at the moment 😍😍


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah I took photos of one at Nissan Crossing in Tokyo 

tbh talking to the staff they were surprised to get one in red (it was a theme for the display )


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Getting broody 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Gtr look good in vibrant red, I tried 3 times to buy One and got pipped every time.

That vermillion red is a poor seller from what I’ve seen.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

That doesn't look like a Nismo to me...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

As promised here is my record of the Track Edition Prices in May 2021 from the Nissan UK Configurator:

TE (without options) = £105,265
Option - Storm White = £875
Option - CCBrakes = £7,500
Option - NismoCFSeats = £9,300
Option - CF Roof = £2,000
Option CF Spoiler & Bootlid = £3,000*
Total = £127,940
* = Not 100% certain about this. I thought Spoiler was £3k but with bootlid was £4.5k which would make Total = £129,440


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats really useful, thanks John. The base cost of a TE is quoted differently for me and is actually less than that shown on your invoice, and the seats are £300 less, otherwise, the rest looks the same.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Seen this today. Looks like Australia's last gtrs as they say they don't meet there crash laws now. Some nice cars there


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah saw that this morning - look amazing all lined up 

big fan of the colour scheme combos

genuinely hope those who ordered here get theirs


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Mckinnonste said:


> Seen this today. Looks like Australia's last gtrs as they say they don't meet there crash laws now. Some nice cars there


How do you view threads on GTR Registry as I have been unable to work it out? Are you using an App or is there a browser link?

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Go on Facebook - like the page & join 

threads appear 👍


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

matty32 said:


> Yeah saw that this morning - look amazing all lined up





mondie said:


> How do you view threads on GTR Registry as I have been unable to work it out? Are you using an App or is there a browser link?
> 
> Thanks


Facebook it bud


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

ok, I am not interested in FB so will remain a luddite 😁


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Talking about vermillion red, I don't think it looks good on the Ferrari LaFerrari either...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=836910070324669


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

SKNAM said:


> Talking about vermillion red, I don't think it looks good on the Ferrari LaFerrari either...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=836910070324669


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Good post Sknam, I am still laughing at this picture


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

mondie said:


> ok, I am not interested in FB so will remain a luddite 😁


You can also just go to the front page of GTR-Registry.com and see the posts on the right side of the page.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Mckinnonste said:


> Seen this today. Looks like Australia's last gtrs as they say they don't meet there crash laws now. Some nice cars there


Oh! I thought the T spec models were Japan exclusive only? with recent release and Australia has them already? wowser!


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

harry007 said:


> Oh! I thought the T spec models were Japan exclusive only? with recent release and Australia has them already? wowser!


It only seems like 3 weeks ago that we heard off them but already built and delivered. Shows you how fast it can be done


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

harry007 said:


> Oh! I thought the T spec models were Japan exclusive only? with recent release and Australia has them already? wowser!


USA receiving a bunch as well.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well I guess we should be soon then!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Only thing is no-one has ordered one here....and those cars ordered aren't coming yet either.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Maybe all you orderers are in for a nice surprise in the New Year (I have _no_ knowledge - just trying to keep the faith!).


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I hope so too. New colours/combos look good in the various photos and can't wait to see them in the flesh. My22 cars will no doubt have tweaks here and there too, always nice to see


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Few from v spec performance


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

They look great. If anything looks better in those photos (thanks for sharing matty32) than the promo pictures from around launch time. I'm excited for anyone who has a new GT-R on order (whatever spec/colour, and not just the "nostalgic" shades).....come on Nissan, don't leave us hanging....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

If offered MJ I think I would still find it hard to pass up on BB, but they look great and much better than any promo shots for sure.

There has been silence from the dealer / Nissan now for a few weeks and I am growing a little nervous


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw a little thing on the 'net about a new TE for the states but not sure it's true. Shockingly quiet to those of us with deposits IMHO.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I saw a little thing on the 'net about a new TE for the states but not sure it's true. Shockingly quiet to those of us with deposits IMHO.


UK doesn't seem to know yet. I made an enquiry and they don't even know when they'll know. Another few weeks is the stock response.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bit odd as we were supposed to be getting delivery December, then February, but I am assuming we'll need to confirm colour and spec before build....I would be very happy with the MJ indeed, but not at Nismo pricing.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

They look amazing in MJ. A spoke to Aberdeen nissan yesterday and they still havnt heard anything. Not giving much time for cars to be made and delivered if it is December there coming.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Supposed to be coming in Feb now and that's been the case for a while but still, we would need to be locking spec in by mid-Nov at the latest I would have thought.

It's the crap comms that is really bothering me. How can Nissan Japan build a batch of cars and have them in Oz weeks ago including T Specs before they were even announced, have cars headed to the US including Nismos, but not even have communicated with Nissan UK at all such that no one knows anything? That doesn't add up and I am starting to think we are going to miss out.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’d guess because in all honesty , maybe the U.K. gtr market is t worth it ?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's got to be worth it, at least as much as the Oz market anyway. Perhaps CAFE emissions regs post-Brexit are the issue.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Supposed to be coming in Feb now and that's been the case for a while but still, we would need to be locking spec in by mid-Nov at the latest I would have thought.
> 
> It's the crap comms that is really bothering me. How can Nissan Japan build a batch of cars and have them in Oz weeks ago including T Specs before they were even announced, have cars headed to the US including Nismos, but not even have communicated with Nissan UK at all such that no one knows anything? That doesn't add up and I am starting to think we are going to miss out.


Yeah am disappointed by the communication. A know Dale has been off ill and he is the main man up there for the gtr. Hope he is fighting fit soon. Bought a lot of cars over the years and have always been kept updated. Where are u hearing that it will be February mate. If February there must be updates from current car or it would have been released by now u would think bud


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dale has been saying Feb for a few months now and others waiting for cars have been told the same. I have had better service buying cars costing a fraction of the TE, its very disappointing and not Dales's fault, but his employer.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s Nissan uk’s fault imo. Even if they said there want be anymore, people could make other plans.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Dale has been saying Feb for a few months now and others waiting for cars have been told the same. I have had better service buying cars costing a fraction of the TE, its very disappointing and not Dales's fault, but his employer.


You were December originally weren't you. A have not been told that yet but looks likely.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, it was December originally but that was a while ago now.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

To give Nissan GB the benefit of the doubt, there are probably lots of factors that perhaps make the UK a tough market for Nissan Japan. The £ is (and has been for the past year) strong against the Yen (£ is about 15% stronger than a year ago, but then so is the US$ against the Yen), the number of UK orders is probably a low figure compared to the "effort" of getting cars into the UK that are EU compliant (i.e. the talk on here about tougher emissions) and I wonder if these two factors alone mean the RRP has to increase to such a point that Nissan might think orders will be cancelled unless they can really spec-up the cars to reflect higher prices? 

The semi-conductor, COVID and other world-wide factors affect all countries so I don't see why they would impact the UK any more than other countries/markets.

But even so, I'd still expect Nissan GB to be keeping its customers informed to manage expectations if nothing else.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> To give Nissan GB the benefit of the doubt, there are probably lots of factors that perhaps make the UK a tough market for Nissan Japan. The £ is (and has been for the past year) strong against the Yen (£ is about 15% stronger than a year ago, but then so is the US$ against the Yen), the number of UK orders is probably a low figure compared to the "effort" of getting cars into the UK that are EU compliant (i.e. the talk on here about tougher emissions) and I wonder if these two factors alone mean the RRP has to increase to such a point that Nissan might think orders will be cancelled unless they can really spec-up the cars to reflect higher prices?
> 
> The semi-conductor, COVID and other world-wide factors affect all countries so I don't see why they would impact the UK any more than other countries/markets.
> 
> But even so, I'd still expect Nissan GB to be keeping its customers informed to manage expectations if nothing else.


Agreed. Unless they were talking nonsense the UK MD's office had no update last week.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Good post Sknam.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

mondie said:


> Supposed to be coming in Feb now and that's been the case for a while but still, we would need to be locking spec in by mid-Nov at the latest I would have thought.
> 
> It's the crap comms that is really bothering me. How can Nissan Japan build a batch of cars and have them in Oz weeks ago including T Specs before they were even announced, have cars headed to the US including Nismos, but not even have communicated with Nissan UK at all such that no one knows anything? That doesn't add up and I am starting to think we are going to miss out.


It's because the safety laws were changed in Australia (takes effect November 1) which means the R35 GT-R can no longer be sold in Australia. Nissan refused to update the car (understandable considering the cost and low sales numbers here) so this was the last ever shipment of R35s to Australia. They had to get in now, or would be too late. Considering the problems with shipping at the moment, you can see why they wouldn't leave it to the last day to ship these in.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I have hope they will be coming. We were told December build, Feb delivery. If nothing materialises in Feb, its evident this is no show situation. It is sad, some of us have been waiting up to a year. Alternative plans could have been made.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why Nissan’s use of Millennium Jade on the GT-R is telling


History is prone to repeating itself, so let’s look back at what the R35’s new paint meant almost 20 years ago




www.whichcar.com.au


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn it, Matty, I saw a post to this thread and immediately thought 'Oh it's November 1st, perhaps Nissan UK has announced something'  Still an article from Oz on the GTR is better than nothing.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think Nissan will drag it’s feet


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How many people off here, actually want to buy a new Gtr?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I want to buy a last of the line GTR to keep, I was hoping for a special edition like the T Spec when I put down the deposit.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lets say for example purposes only, a new T -spec £110k (guessing) will compare against a used Nismo (same value) in the future ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Depends, if there is only one T spec MJ in the country I feel it would keep its value rather well.

Just thinking the Spec V, only one RHD in the UK, sold for £100K in the summer as a 2010 car with seats and brakes really. Oh and midnight purple.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The spec v has been for sale a while now with no takers. Nismo's on the other hand seem to be in demand.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No you're wrong. The Spec V went up around August for £100K and sold at HJA the same month. HJA.C0017

There's a LHD one that's been kicking around for a while maybe you've seen that?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw the lhd modified one, I think abroad possibly?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> No you're wrong. The Spec V went up around August for £100K and sold at HJA the same month. HJA.C0017
> 
> There's a LHD one that's been kicking around for a while maybe you've seen that?


There was one at the beginning of October, I thought it was Roger’s old car. The advert said 1 of 1 and 50k odd miles on the clock.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The LHD modified one has been up for a while agreed. But there are several of those. There is only one RHD in Europe, which is Roger's old car. Where did you see it Will? Bloke hasn't had it long if it is that one.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> The LHD modified one has been up for a while agreed. But there are several of those. There is only one RHD in Europe, which is Roger's old car. Where did you see it Will? Bloke hasn't had it long if it is that one.


It was on pistonheads, dealer was HJA or something similar. Few pounds under 100k. Said it was part of a collection for 11years. I guessed it was Roger’s.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree with what will posted. Maybe he's just did'nt update there site until recently?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I agree with what will posted. Maybe he's just did'nt update there site until recently?


You’re probably right about updating site. 
If memory serves me right didn’t Roger get it from Middlehursts? I definitely remember it being for sale, it wasn’t 11 years ago that Roger had it, possibly 2012. Seem to think the price was 60k plus back then.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am pretty sure Middlehurst supplied the car.

Quite expensive back then, a rare site and nice too,but Nismo is where my money would be these days.

Can't see that happening as I just keep buying car related stuff🙈


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think HJA often don't update pistonheads as quickly as their stock sells.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd actually been watching the advert as I am quite aware of what the car was. As previously mentioned it was'nt updated, but dismissing all that stuff it's good to see one of the R35 models commanding top money.
For me it's miles we're a little high for a collector but because it's the only one then there's no real alternative.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

For rarity, the Spec V will hold its value well. If its anything like old Porsche's (e g. 911 family) it could turn out to be a very good investment. Nismo's carried quite a premium new and I think if they stay standard they will hold money very well also. Bonus is of them being a great drive too. Once messed about with I can see them not holding money too well, unless it's just "because" its a Nismo. I can see that too. But for me, it's only original once. The MY22 cars may well be the last of the R35's so will have kudos on that basis. Got to play the long game though unless the car is for investment and changing hands because of high demand/low supply. Either way, one can see them all becoming modern classics in their own right, whatever flavour, and at various price points


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The earlier R35 Nismos missed out on a lot of the good options that came along later such as CCB's, Carbon roof, the later Nismo seats etc. Hence a late Track Edition with these options is close to a Nismo in many ways as the TE slowly gained access to Nismo options in later MY's, and has some desirable improvements not available on any early 2016/17 car.

I was considering a 2017 Nismo for sale at Nissan in Newcastle mid-year, I think it was £120k or so but when comparing it to a new TE, I found the latter to be a more desirable car for me.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

For me I’d rather take a earlier Nismo as it’s taken a hit already, so should be stable price wise.

Nismo’s will always command a bigger premium than track editions and I think they will be more desirable too In the future. We’ll see in time.

That said both are nice cars and let’s hope we have’nt seen the last of them.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nismo's should command a premium over a TE because they are £50k more to start with. There is no doubt the Nismo is the halo model.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just because a manufacturer charges more for a specific model does’nt mean the gap will always be there.

Track packs struggle to command the 10k premium on resale.

Track editions which I’ve personally followed struggle as well.

I think other than a enthusiast who knows exactly what there looking at, you’ll be hard pushed for a general punter to tip the extra up.

I don’t think there’s a better example of this than displayed by Fords conception of the RS500.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do agree the Nismo depreciation is likely much larger than other models, because the market is much smaller. Really only enthusiasts want them. I nearly bought an MY18 (wish I had actually) but the guy that did buy it traded it in less than a month later as it was apparently too hard core for him! That's the one that ended up in Scotland for sale subsequently.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you need to be in the right place at the right time to buy Nismo’s as there so rare. (Top examples)

My friend bought a 19 plate with less than 4K on it from a main dealer for less than 112k, that was over a year ago.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I think you need to be in the right place at the right time to buy Nismo’s as there so rare. (Top examples)
> 
> My friend bought a 19 plate with less than 4K on it from a main dealer for less than 112k, that was over a year ago.


That was a good deal, worth more now!

Around 6 months after I bought my first nismo there was one for sale in Scotland with less than 500 miles on the clock, I believe the price it went for was below 110k. Definitely would have increased if kept standard and low miles. 

My first 2018 nismo cost me 130k brand new and I traded it for 116k last Xmas. Considering we were in the depths of a pandemicI think it wasn’t a bad deal.

I think and hope my current nismo will hold its value very well, especially if there are no more coming to the UK.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The cheapest known Nismo to my knowledge is £85k, I know there was a damaged repairable one in hbc.co,uk a few yrs back but not sure what the final outcome was. I think this damaged vehicle was unrecorded.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> The cheapest known Nismo to my knowledge is £85k, I know there was a damaged repairable one in hbc.co,uk a few yrs back but not sure what the final outcome was. I think this damaged vehicle was unrecorded.


And it was a MY2015


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d be more than happy with a MY15 Nismo😊👍


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Same here. Anyone else also buy the Lego Nismo GT-R well, just because...... 😀


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

SKNAM said:


> Same here. Anyone else also buy the Lego Nismo GT-R well, just because...... 😀


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint said:


> Just because a manufacturer charges more for a specific model does’nt mean the gap will always be there.
> 
> Track packs struggle to command the 10k premium on resale.
> 
> Track editions which I’ve personally followed struggle as well.


If a Nismo is £50k more from new I am confident there is always going to be a gap to the TE. 

I too have observed TE's being slow to sell but up until recently, there was little to differentiate them from a regular GTR, and the differences, while worthwhile, have been poorly marketed. Now that more of the Nismo goodies are available on the TE and it has the much improved 9 spoke alloys, it is a more appealing car, certainly to me.

The differences between a fully optioned TE and a Nismo now are quite minor for your £50k. What happens to values and how the price gap plays out would need a very well-calibrated crystal ball to predict.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> I am pretty sure Middlehurst supplied the car.
> 
> Quite expensive back then, a rare site and nice too,but Nismo is where my money would be these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> Same here. Anyone else also buy the Lego Nismo GT-R well, just because...... 😀


It was bought for me for Xmas


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

besty said:


> It was bought for me for Xmas


My granddaughter has one... or rather her father does!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its arrived

Get a copy if you Can


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

How did you get your hands on that, Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ve a subscription but you Can but it from them direct I think online


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I may treat myself if I actually get a new car 😁 Otherwise, it will just serve as a reminder of the disappointment.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Has anyone with an order contacted Nissan GB (or UK?) to get an update on what's happening? I know from earlier posts that dealers seem to be in the dark on this but does anyone know the official line from Nissan? Why the hold-up etc? Seems really strange to me there is nothing at all that I've seen confirming the car is coming to the UK. I sincerely hope it is - we've been loyal customers in the UK (at least in terms of snapping them up when for sale) - and the GT-R Drivers Club have a good relationship with Nissan GB from previous events. Maybe no news is good news, whilst Nissan HQ in Japan decide what to do.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mondie said:


> I may treat myself if I actually get a new car 😁 Otherwise, it will just serve as a reminder of the disappointment.


 161 editions sat here, I think that just looking at previous prices lol 😂


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> Has anyone with an order contacted Nissan GB (or UK?) to get an update on what's happening?


I am not aware of anyone doing so and unless you had the details of someone well up the tree, this would be a complete waste of time, IMO.

As time goes on the chances of getting a car are fading and nothing we do is going to change that.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> I am not aware of anyone doing so and unless you had the details of someone well up the tree, this would be a complete waste of time, IMO.
> 
> As time goes on the chances of getting a car are fading and nothing we do is going to change that.


The big question is what do u go for if this doesn't work out. Point to point peformance is hard to match especially on the price you pay. Always worried about 2nd hand gtrs as some do get a very hard life. Would look at a AMG GTR. Not sure if anyone has been in one or knows what they are like. Still got my fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Mckinnonste said:


> The big question is what do u go for if this doesn't work out. Point to point peformance is hard to match especially on the price you pay. Always worried about 2nd hand gtrs as some do get a very hard life. Would look at a AMG GTR. Not sure if anyone has been in one or knows what they are like. Still got my fingers crossed 🤞


I have been thinking about this too and nothing is an obvious replacement. AMG GTRs were good value a year ago at £90k but they are well over £110k now, and I am still not 100% on the looks. There are a few other cars that appeal but all are a very different proposition to a GTR, cars such as the M5 Comp, M3 XDrive, Alfa Quad, new RS3 etc. 

If I miss out on a GTR I will likely sit on my hands for a while and just enjoy my F80 M3 Comp.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I've been in a high speed run in an AMG GTR and honestly didn't rate it. Sounded good but I thought it didn't handle that great. This was 3 years ago at Mercedes World when it was being compared to a GT3. Honestly, no where near a GT3 (or a GT-R for that matter). It felt rapid but never epic, heavy and hardwork. The Alfa Quad etc is a possible for me. They look and sound great and are fairly quick until 5th gear (just into three figures) and then it's really nothing special.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll go either a targa Porsche or possibly a Maclaren, though their reliability stresses me out. Though in all honesty I'm so enjoying the Yaris GR at the moment I might just leave it at that.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

It's such a hard one. Never had a gtr before but always been my dream to get one. Folk say once u go gtr it's hard to find a car with peformance at that price. What mclaren would u fancy. They are cool cars but reliability or repair costs would give me nightmares. Did the amg gtr feel special sknam or not really


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, AMG did feel special to sit in and if you are after brawn then it fits the bill. But even with a Mercedes event driver doing a flying lap it just didn't do it for me. Not convinced its agile at all. 4 months later I bought an early R35 and honestly it's a miles better drive. Yes it feels a bit bumpy/pointless around town etc (and you'll get b3ll3nds telling you to rev it, send eveywhere you go) but honestly smooths out at 50mph and by 70 you can tell why people get them. The jitteryness goes and it feels (to me at least) like it hunkers down yet becomes more agile. On a routine test drive you might wonder what the fuss is all about but give it some space to breathe and they are superb cars. Love it 😀


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think I could do a Mac, part of the attraction of JDM is the lack of status and being a bit inconspicuous, those doors on a McLaren are too much for me. And then servicing of course, especially in NW Wales! Previously I have been serious about an Exige 430 or GT430, especially as we have a dealer just 3 miles away. I haven't looked at them for a while but since both cars are NLA, I can only imagine they are >£100k, so that's a no too.

A Porsche GT3 would be cool but they are £nuts too and quite in your face. If the TE doesn't materialise I am thinking I will just park my ambitions for a while and wait for supply to normalise, and prices too.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> Has anyone with an order contacted Nissan GB (or UK?) to get an update on what's happening? I know from earlier posts that dealers seem to be in the dark on this but does anyone know the official line from Nissan? Why the hold-up etc? Seems really strange to me there is nothing at all that I've seen confirming the car is coming to the UK. I sincerely hope it is - we've been loyal customers in the UK (at least in terms of snapping them up when for sale) - and the GT-R Drivers Club have a good relationship with Nissan GB from previous events. Maybe no news is good news, whilst Nissan HQ in Japan decide what to do.


I had an issue with a family members Juke and ended up with a complaint direct to the Nissan GB MD. At the same time I asked about the GTR for next year as I've had 5 plus a UK R34 and a load of 350Z's.

So far they are in a holding pattern of expecting info in a couple of weeks. I wanted to order a final year car but I need an idea on spec, price and colours for a Track Edition. I may have missed the boat but the platform is 13 years old and a big price hike for little tangible improvement won't cut it.

In the meantime I decided to buy a Ferrari ....


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

besty said:


> I had an issue with a family members Juke and ended up with a complaint direct to the Nissan GB MD. At the same time I asked about the GTR for next year as I've had 5 plus a UK R34 and a load of 350Z's.
> 
> So far they are in a holding pattern of expecting info in a couple of weeks. I wanted to order a final year car but I need an idea on spec, price and colours for a Track Edition. I may have missed the boat but the platform is 13 years old and a big price hike for little tangible improvement won't cut it.
> 
> In the meantime I decided to buy a Ferrari ....


I should add that a number of sources told me in April that they didn't think there would be any new GTR's in late 2021/22. I really hope they are wrong.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This doesn’t look good & hate to say told you so :-(


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh well, I had started to move on anyway.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Just seen that on fb 😔


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Always one to try and find a positive, might suspend be no more new orders taken from now but current orders will be fulfilled when parts etc available? Guess folk will know soon if they are refunded their deposits.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Can’t see how they will accept a form order if you have not got any colour spec, etc and firm cost to sign for 

sad but it’s an old car & c-19 doesn’t help


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

We have had our orders accepted as far as am aware but not sure what the negotiations side of it means. Might be extras or prices


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Interesting. Sitting tight. We were told, December build and Feb deliveries. 

Its does look bleak, but I don't believe this is the simply the end.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

matty32 said:


> Can’t see how they will accept a form order if you have not got any colour spec, etc and firm cost to sign for
> 
> sad but it’s an old car & c-19 doesn’t help


Neither does Nissan's 2019 announcement they will stop selling sports cars in Europe... Sorry.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope people’s orders are delivered, but I feel that’s unlikely


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don’t know what to say, as technically our orders are in. I’ve spec’d colour etc. was only really waiting to see if an end of line car was announced.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Exactly what a thought. A have a red recaro edition ordered so a dont have any extras. The car is what it is.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Don’t know what to say, as technically our orders are in. I’ve spec’d colour etc. was only really waiting to see if an end of line car was announced.


The same as me Toni, colour and spec are confirmed and the order has been accepted by Nissan UK some months ago. Dale was contacted by Nissan UK back in September to confirm all orders and customer details.

If the builds have been suspended then this is a temporary situation and it may just mean we collect our cars in Spring instead of Winter, and that suits me. Earlier in the year, the Tsukuba plant where the GTR is built was closed for a refit for a new model and I wonder if that is because the R35 is being phased out, with Covid just complicating a niche production line before its closed. 

It's hard to know what is happenning but we have no choice but to hang on in hope.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Things not looking too good for UK Nissan dealers with the dropping of the Navara and, quite soon, the Micra. I get the impression that Nissan UK have very little under their control and decisions taken by Nissan Global.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Things are looking good for current owners.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I count myself very lucky in getting my order delivered. Ordered in Dec 2020 and delivered in May 2021. Apart from DaveW I havent heard of another MY21 Track Edition. I dont normally get that lucky...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think your luck was in on that purchase😊👍


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Things not looking too good for UK Nissan dealers with the dropping of the Navara and, quite soon, the Micra. I get the impression that Nissan UK have very little under their control and decisions taken by Nissan Global.


That is a common story of many makers post-Covid, killing off cheap small cars and concentrating on the lower volume higher margin models. As for the Navara, I didn't know they were still made so I can only wonder how many units they shift annually.

Nissan in Aberdeen sold a gray TE mid-year, so that's three My21's we know of.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A red one was also sold this year so four I’ve heard of.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice video


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Will we ever get to see any of those here?😢


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tbh I’m not that fussed 

son as Japan opens up I’m on a flight out 😆


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Seen this today


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is ugly, so I suppose that's in GTR tradition LOL


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Mckinnonste said:


> View attachment 270545


Looks more like an R32


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I wonder if they will hybrid it, instant torque with motor to wheels perhaps?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> A red one was also sold this year so four I’ve heard of.


Any MY21 Nismos heard of?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> Any MY21 Nismos heard of?


A silver one sold in Scotland around June.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One white and one silver - I also think a black one, but that's it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Like the Bayside a very close match.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Assume no updates ?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope, nothing concrete matty, still trying to understand where we stand.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> A red one was also sold this year so four I’ve heard of.


pretty thin on the ground, wasnt there a white one pictured sitting unregistered somewhere in the UK?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

davew said:


> pretty thin on the ground, wasnt there a white one pictured sitting unregistered somewhere in the UK?


A friend of mine met a White, 21 plate, TE recently - thought it was me!!
Didnt have the Carbon ceramic brakes though...


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

How many of the members on here are actually waiting on cars with deposits in place ?

I know I have spoken to one other member privately but I am wondering how many members are in the same position 

I have a deposit down since April this year originally on a TE


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A few on this thread.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JohnFK said:


> A friend of mine met a White, 21 plate, TE recently - thought it was me!!
> Didnt have the Carbon ceramic brakes though...


you’ve reminded me a TE was on our stand at the classic this year and he didn’t have the ceramic brakes, deliberately as he was planning on fitting another aftermarket set. So that is at least one more.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> A few on this thread.


Yeah, I would say at least six have popped up on this thread at various times.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well guys exciting news, I got a call this morning apparently my order is confirmed with Japan and is definitely coming next year....!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too and I know someone else who got the call. The last batch of GTR's ever to be built, 40 in total with 9 going to Aberdeen Nissan. Dealer doesn't know if the other 31 are coming to the UK.

I am super excited, picking up a new GTR in summer is my hope.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Great news


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That’s great news, will any be special cars? T-spec-Track editions-Nismo’s?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well we will see! I've asked a question....!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

A few of us have confirmed orders for Track Editions already, but we will be pushing to see what can be done for a few 'run out' extras.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am pleased for you all, it would have been a shame for a great story just to end incomplete😊👍


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Good news for all of you who have hung on in there!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

That’s great news for you all.

Have they said when next year they will arrive?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I was beginning to think they weren't going to come. Congratulations.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

No news on when yet, I still think we are in for a very long wait.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

would not be surprised if it were second half of 2022


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> would not be surprised if it were second half of 2022


I thought about placing an order 6 months ago but there was so little visibility on spec and price that I decided to wait. Looks like I've missed the boat. If I had placed an order I'd be very disappointed if the car wasn't coming in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Friend of mine ordered a new Qashqai 2 months ago told delivery was Feb. Now informed yesterday it’s tail end of 2022 

Nissan(& others ) lead times are long at the mo

& that’s what I would call a pretty standard U.K. car (bread n butter)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I’ve got friends who have orders cancelled and deposits returned on Landrovers, all MY22 delayed until 2023. So we are not out of the woods yet. All manufacturers are struggling.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anybody who is waiting on a car, and received a call last week with the update advising 9 cars are coming to the UK, been able to get written confirmation? I emailed the dealer the same day pressing for something in writing, other than just being told our orders have been accepted by the factory (which we believed was the case back in September anyway), However, I have heard nothing back since; just an acknowledgement would have been a start.

Nissan seems incapable of even basic levels of communication, I have received better service buying something 1/1000th of the value.


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Just to echo your sentiments, really disappointed with the lack of transparency and communication.

I am in exactly the same situation as I believed I was in September which is when the dealer contacted me to say my order was confirmed and to expect delivery in Feb/March 

They need to do better for what I believe have been a collection of extremely patient customers.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SI-R said:


> Just to echo your sentiments, really disappointed with the lack of transparency and communication.
> 
> I am in exactly the same situation as I believed I was in September which is when the dealer contacted me to say my order was confirmed and to expect delivery in Feb/March
> 
> They need to do better for what I believe have been a collection of extremely patient customers.


I regret not ordering in May but this would have really annoyed me by now.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Besty,

The issue for me is not the delays on the car vs the original promised date, the reasons for that are clear as the global supply chain is severely disrupted and will be for some time. It is the pathetic communication from Nissan at any level that is frustrating me. In times like these, it is the customer-centric companies who will do best, and engaging with your customers is critical to managing their expectations. That is not happening. 

I feel I am no closer to getting my car than I was in May when I paid a deposit because I still have no evidence the cars will be made.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> Besty,
> 
> The issue for me is not the delays on the car vs the original promised date, the reasons for that are clear as the global supply chain is severely disrupted and will be for some time. It is the pathetic communication from Nissan at any level that is frustrating me. In times like these, it is the customer-centric companies who will do best, and engaging with your customers is critical to managing their expectations. That is not happening.
> 
> I feel I am no closer to getting my car than I was in May when I paid a deposit because I still have no evidence the cars will be made.


Agreed on communication. However, given the global GTR volumes involved I don't think the chip shortage is any excuse for the delays. If you want to find out call Andrew Humberstone the UK VP/MD. I had an issue with a relative's Juke in Sept and his office sorted it with v generous compensation.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Those with orders, are your prices fixed? The cynic in me wonders whether Nissan hope some cancel and then can charge more for new orders?? I know that sounds bad but haven't Nissan already delivered to Australia and USA? Both bigger markets? Hmm 😒


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the name, Besty. I may make contact with Andrew in the new year. Did you just call HQ and were able to speak with him?

Price is fixed, yes. but I don't believe they are motivated by annoying is enough to cancel so they can sell for more, They offered a price fix in the first place.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't call in the end. You can find his personal email easily on the net. I messaged him and his MD office complaints team sorted it out. I'm sure his direct number must be findable or you could ask Customer Services.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Mondie or Toni. May I ask who called you if it wasn't your dealer? My dealer has not heard anything from NMUK....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

John - we all received a call from a sales exec at the dealer, Specialist Cars Nissan, Aberdeen. Four people in total that I know of.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Albeit communication is patchy I don’t think anyone is trying to yank our chains over pricing. I've always taken the view that I’m just going to sit back and let this play out. I’m in no rush. Lucky really as Nissan aren’t either! I’ve heard a lot about cancellations at other dealers on other cars so I won’t hold my breath or really believe it until the damn thing is sitting in front of me.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t worry about cars enjoy your 🎄🥳🍷🥃🍺


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Bunch of T-Specs showed up in Thailand now




__ https://www.facebook.com/skygallery.k/posts/2197483763725883


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh come on!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nissan UK seems hopeless!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I dont believe Nissan UK have any part in the Nissan Global Marketing & Sales strategy apart from being asked for input. Nissan Worldwide is run from Japan.


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

I was browsing Gtr No.plates earlier.....

Buy Now (dvla.gov.uk) 

....and I totally and unreservedly apologise for my peculiar sense of humour


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I dont believe Nissan UK have any part in the Nissan Global Marketing & Sales strategy apart from being asked for input. Nissan Worldwide is run from Japan.


I cannot see how Nissan UK would not have some input. They are the UK selling arm of a global company and it's up to them to market and develop buyers and be the voice of the market back to HQ. Nissan UK would have to lobby for more GTR's assuming they have a business case that supports it. This is why I am puzzled by the differing explanations of what is going on that we have been told over the past six months.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m not sure they will supply :-(


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The Nissan strategy and UK's significance: Nissan’s turnaround plan: chief operating officer Ashwani Gupta on the post-Ghosn recovery


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> I cannot see how Nissan UK would not have some input. They are the UK selling arm of a global company and it's up to them to market and develop buyers and be the voice of the market back to HQ. Nissan UK would have to lobby for more GTR's assuming they have a business case that supports it. This is why I am puzzled by the differing explanations of what is going on that we have been told over the past six months.


I thought a few of you had calls from your dealer saying your ordered had been approved and cars were arriving 2022, has something changed ?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I remain 50/50 on if it will ever materialise. In the mean time, there seems to be new ones popping up all over the world. Except for UK...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes we did get a call, but frankly I’m annoyed every other country seems to be before us!

I can sort of understand Australia and USA before UK, but surely Thailand isn’t a bigger market!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thailand has a very good new car market, they try to keep there own manufactured products to the front of sales though.
Theres plenty of high end motors there at twice the price and more due to import taxes.
Ive only ever seen 2 F40’s and one was there about 12 yrs ago so it shows cash and a market for sports cars is there already. Lambo’s are popular there and into Cambodia too ( think there majority Chinese business people). The philippines also has a pretty good gathering of 35’s.
These se Asian countries develop fast and there’s plenty of ultra rich people there.
As much as I’d like to see the cars being delivered here, it seems not to be there priority.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Great review


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Nissan UK website still has no Configure option but Brochure page now says new one coming soon!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Nissan UK website still has no Configure option but Brochure page now says new one coming soon!


It only says a new brochure is coming soon!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You would have thought with production ending that they would want some definite numbers to finalise all the parts required for the run out.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That Aussie review was quite good, it certainly shows off the lovely MJ paint and makes me want the bronze wheels if the dealer can swing it with Nissan. The values of the T spec in Oz sound crazily and speculative, he claims one has sold for A$600k = £320k 



JohnFK said:


> Nissan UK website still has no Configure option but Brochure page now says new one coming soon!


I am not sure if that's a recent change, John, as I haven't clicked on that link for probably 4-5 months, since the brochure disappeared. Do you know?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

JohnFK said:


> Nissan UK website still has no Configure option but Brochure page now says new one coming soon!


They’ve been saying that since April last year…


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

They'll have all the parts I'm sure Skint, but it's frustrating that the communication is so poor re. UK supply. Proper gets on my nerves and I'm not even waiting for an order to be delivered.

Watching the video Matty posted reminded me (again) of how little different the MY22 cars are (substance over form) compared to 12/13 years ago. 

I guess Nissan know the cars will always sell but I've been considering a new one for 2 years now and aside from some updates (mainly aesthetic only when it comes down to it) I don't see the point over my 2010. Depends what you want of course but for me it needs to be a decent upgrade. They'll hike the price and add carbon bits etc but that won't do it for me given just how much improvement other cars gave seen in the last say, 5 years. The delay suggests complacency and over the years the spin and various press releases has been shown Nissan only need to be "creative" in their thinking/presentation to sell GT-Rs. 

For example, despite Nissan's claims of ever faster 0-60 times we all know they aren't much (if anything) faster than early cars that posted 3.5s times. Talking about non-Nismo's here. Nissan claim weight saving a few kg here and there but the latest cars weigh 10-40kg more than the CBA's and so on and so forth. A 2022 nismo weighs more than a 2010 "normal". Many of the "improvements" seem to be about making it more like other brands and around sound proofing/comfort/valve exhaust/exhaust synthesised sound etc. Not one of them improves performance. It just adds in things that other cars have. Not for me, it's just gimmicks. The other tweaking seems to be aesthetics, Nismo's aside. Nissan know they will be able to sell what they want to - we are historically loyal to the GT-R brand.

But, I think the passage of time and the latest reviews have crystallised my mind not to bother getting one. I do still hope Nissan honour the orders they have. Yes they'll be sold out and they will be good - that's a given - but it's a poor show for Nissan. After being a loyal customer for 11 years this whole crap saga and lack of decent updates means I'll definitely be putting my money elsewhere for the next addition to the garage. 

I'll still always get excited when I see one (especially the new colourways etc) but honestly what a PR ****-up for Nissan GB.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s due to chip & component shortage in general id assume & those chips diverted to other cars and such 

just look at the Nissan uk homepage 
Totally EV in it’s marketing positioning 

the gtr looks like a dinosaur.

it’s a hero car sure, but they can’t even supply SUVs at the moment without an 6-8 month lead time.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Absolutely get that Matty and I agree they (and other manufacturers) are struggling. 

But Nissan Japan have obviously made a conscious decision to supply to one market rather than another and for Nissan UK to either not know this (and tell their customers what is happening, why and when) does not reflect well on them at all. 

Yes I know Nissan UK (GB etc) are small fry to Nissan Japan and likely get told as and when but to offer what seems to be no decent update on what is happening with orders just smacks to me of either arrogance, indifference, or total incompetence. I'm miffed and I don't even have any skin in the game....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Totally agree. Nissan jP clearly see other markets as more important 

nissan uk, aren’t even in the loop with cars being produced here based upon a car currently on order & the dates moving etc

shame but what can you do


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It's simple to work out why there's none here. They've sent them to the countries with warmer climates so they can use them straight away😎


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone seen for how much the T-Spec sells in Australia?? 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck to the seller 

their luxury car tax is insane tho

good to see top secret started to modify theirs lol 😂


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw mention in a YouTube review that a couple changed hands for around $600k. Any R35 is very expensive there now,


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope everyone gets their cars and looking at the secondhand values the new ones should be good value.
The 2017/18 nismo’s have shot up in price recently and it would be interesting to see if the actual sell at £150k price tag.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Part of the frustration those of us with orders have is how prices have shot up, and we’d have bought earlier otherwise.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is the fix not fixed then ?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The high(er) asking prices probably won't be sustainable in the UK once the MY2022's get delivered, but I can see why sellers are in a good position (limited supply). I reckon there'll be quite a few speculative orders in for the MY22 and that will drive prices up too when they finally arrive. At this rate, I'm more confident for a MY23 so if that happens I might have a dabble.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well middlehurts via the registry reckon a 23k nismo 2017 is £150k so …

good luck to both buyer and seller.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There won't be a MY23 pretty certain that the only new GTRs that will ever reach these shores now are those already ordered. That's not even that certain!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The black one with under 2k miles at same price is a much better proposition.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> The high(er) asking prices probably won't be sustainable in the UK once the MY2022's get delivered, but I can see why sellers are in a good position (limited supply). I reckon there'll be quite a few speculative orders in for the MY22 and that will drive prices up too when they finally arrive. At this rate, I'm more confident for a MY23 so if that happens I might have a dabble.


I don't think there is any chance of an MY23 and should our MY22's be made, there will be so few it will make no difference to the UK market.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If the MY22's are delivered - which I reckon they will be - and then Nissan announce they are to be the last then they will definitely go up in value overnight. But if they are delivered and then Nissan do another run then there will be a clamber for the next MY and so on. I think the prices will go up/be strong but the current increases are, I believe due to uncertainty over whether there will be more R35's on the horizon, and I absolutely get that. Whether some will achieve the prices asked, who knows? But in Australia they know they have their last R35's (side impact crash tests compliance) and look at those prices being asked, wow.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Well middlehurts via the registry reckon a 23k nismo 2017 is £150k so …
> 
> good luck to both buyer and seller.


I traded my 2018 nismo in for £115k a year ago and it had done 3k miles, I think it sold for just under £120k. 

Prices have really increased but and it’s a big but, they actually have sell athese increased prices. 

There is another black nismo for sale and it’s been up for a while, in December it was £125k and hadn’t sold, now it’s £149k. Do they think by increasing the price that it will sell!

Going by these prices I guess my latest nismo is worth considerably more than I payed for it. Hopefully anyway!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Always buy the hero colour for a car, white Nismo is spot on. I’m sure like everything it’s increased on paper. The truth is really only when they sell. 

400r 33 for example or a £150k r34 

i think there’s always someone out there for each car & price point. Dealers are throwing out silly numbers tho


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will64 said:


> I traded my 2018 nismo in for £115k a year ago and it had done 3k miles, I think it sold for just under £120k.
> 
> Prices have really increased but and it’s a big but, they actually have sell athese increased prices.
> 
> ...


Just to think I was offered a stealth grey Nismo for £110K only 18 months ago. I am sceptical at a price point of £150K tbh, even if cars have strengthened in price that's a hell of a hike.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just to think I was offered a stealth grey Nismo for £110K only 18 months ago. I am sceptical at a price point of £150K tbh, even if cars have strengthened in price that's a hell of a hike.


Yes I agree. It will be interesting to see if any actually sell at that price. I guess they will eventually become collectible


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I’d want less miles on it for that though.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Straight, clean cars with good miles/history always sell.

People generally test the cheaper end of the market then realise the premium prices are for better cars.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I noticed today that the GTR is no longer on the Nissan website. For over a year it had a butchered page of info but that's gone now. not a trace that it exists.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I noticed the price of cars has softened recently, those Nismos are still for sale and have come down a bit.









Sports & NISMO Cars







www.nissan.co.uk





Still there but if you click you just go straight back to main page....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems like they missed removing that bit of the website 😁 I feel the market is softening too, based on my current experience of selling a car.

Those three Nismos on Autotrader at ~£150k seems poor value to me. If they were MY20 with all current specs it would be a different story.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They were always strong money given mileage and history IMHO!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Now discontinued in much of Europe









Nissan GT-R Discontinued In Europe Because Of Emissions Regulations


Nissan’s dealers in The Netherlands, Italy, Spain, and other countries are not accepting orders for the supercar.




www.motor1.com












Nieuwe Nissan GT-R kopen? Pech gehad


Het zwaard van Damocles lijkt te zijn gevallen voor de Nissan GT-R in Europa, een nieuwe kopen kan niet meer.




www.autoblog.nl


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That should help the used car market😀


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Still crossing my fingers and hoping mine will arrive....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Those articles don't mention the UK but that may be because they originated on the continent, however, the timing fits with the GTR disappearing from the Nissan Uk website. I wonder if the reg changes were the need for an OPF or stricter CO2 levels perhaps.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder what the cost is to buy and import a t-spec if you can get it registered?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Still crossing my fingers and hoping mine will arrive....


I was told all GTR orders will be fulfilled by Nissan UK and this message was relayed to all customers. Mine is supposedly in production.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Who did you buy through Mega, Aberdeen? Have you been given a delivery date?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint said:


> I wonder what the cost is to buy and import a t-spec if you can get it registered?


It would be very expensive, I guess you would be sourcing from Japan or Oz. In Oz, they look to be selling for about £300k but let's assume you can get one for £250k, plus import costs VAT/duty etc, you're looking at >£300k. And you still have a green interior 😕


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> Those articles don't mention the UK but that may be because they originated on the continent, however, the timing fits with the GTR disappearing from the Nissan Uk website. I wonder if the reg changes were the need for an OPF or stricter CO2 levels perhaps.


UK Dealers weren't able to take orders towards late summer last year - Nissan UK would not accept them.
Then a month or so ago Nissan UK told dealers there would not be any cars coming after 1st July (or was it June) this year.
That left those with outstanding, and accepted, orders who I understand have been given delivery dates in May.
I guess the other deadline is to do with all new cars sold in the UK later this year must have a Speed Limiting function and there's nowhere to put that on the existing control configuration plus they dont want to do the ECU reprogramming.
I also heard (but not verified) that there are lower noise limits coming in later this year and again, they would have difficulty complying. The homologation process for new cars to meet new standards is very time consuming (and therefore expensive) and Nissan decided they wouldn't bother...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Good post, thanks, John. Those of us with orders are still swinging and have no firm dates yet so interesting to see that you have heard May for deliveries. Fingers crossed.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mondie said:


> It would be very expensive, I guess you would be sourcing from Japan or Oz. In Oz, they look to be selling for about £300k but let's assume you can get one for £250k, plus import costs VAT/duty etc, you're looking at >£300k. And you still have a green interior 😕


there’s no conformity number for them so you won’t be able, to register it anyway


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> Who did you buy through Mega, Aberdeen? Have you been given a delivery date?


Yes through Aberdeen. Got a call in Feb saying delivery should be in April. I was also told to keep June in mind as anything can happen.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Same as us then! Beginning to think it might turn up!


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Same as us then! Beginning to think it might turn up!


Fingers crossed, I'm sure it will.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> Yes through Aberdeen. Got a call in Feb saying delivery should be in April. I was also told to keep June in mind as anything can happen.


Good to hear, as Toni says, we are being told the same.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody know the specs of cars that are ordered? Ie, nismo,t-spec etc


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint, the story on the numbers coming and the specs have changed since August. From what I have most recently heard, 9 cars are coming fairly evenly split TE's & Recaros. No Nismo's.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder if they have filled the orders for ital design?

They were all based on TE's


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if they got any orders more like it, I thought it looked hideous.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Skint, the story on the numbers coming and the specs have changed since August. From what I have most recently heard, 9 cars are coming fairly evenly split TE's & Recaros. No Nismo's.


Nice to hear that there’s no nismo’s coming, don’t want anymore of those here. )


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The ital design car looks shocking but released some good parts into the U.K. market.😊


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Skint said:


> Does anybody know the specs of cars that are ordered? Ie, nismo,t-spec etc


Definitely no T-Spec coming. Also, the ItalDesign GTR-50 is based on the NISMO GTR and I doubt they would have had a problem fulfilling orders as it was a collaboration with Nissan.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The ital design car is not based on a Nismo, I’ve seen ALL the parts off them and bought some too.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The colour tells you that


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

The _Nissan GT-R 50 by Italdesign_ is the result of the collaboration with the Japanese car manufacturer that began in 2018 with the creation of the prototype of the same name. The success achieved in the months following the presentation of the project drove Nissan and Italdesign to decide to launch production of the road version in a limited series of 50 units. The first vehicles will be delivered to customers in late 2020 and early 2021.
Nissan collaborated with Italdesign to create the model, *based on the latest Nissan GT-R NISMO*, in commemoration of the 50th anniversaries of the GT-R in 2019 and Italdesign in 2018.
Powering each _GT-R50 by Italdesign_ is a *NISMO-tuned 720 PS hand-built 3.8-liter twin-turbocharged V6.*
Customers will be able to choose a *livery inspired to the GT-Rs that made the history of the brand*. That will make the already limited car — of which only 50 will be produced — even more attractive to collectors. A *limited number of reservations* for the remaining models are *still available.*

This is from ItalDesign's website


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint said:


> The ital design car is not based on a Nismo, I’ve seen ALL the parts off them and bought some too.


What sort of parts Skint?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Bonnets, bumpers, lights,engines,boot lids etc


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the reference to Nismo on there site is, Nismo engineered which the te falls into and the colour of the cars was’nt correct for it to be a Nismo


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint said:


> Bonnets, bumpers, lights,engines,boot lids etc


Was this stuff sold due to lack of sales? Great win for you!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I did’nt buy it. Just had some of the wings,sideskirts,bumpers,lights

It was sold as a complete package, way out of my league.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought one Nismo was ordered in the 9 that are coming? 4 TEs and 4 normals, I might be wrong.

Skint I assume you mean you bought the standard parts off the cars that are being converted?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

From their website, which states the base car is a GTR NISMO


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Will64 said:


> Nice to hear that there’s no nismo’s coming, don’t want anymore of those here. )


A red Nismo will be arriving shortly the UK. Not mine. I have a BB TE incoming.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

correct Toni😀


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess they used hand built engines from the omori factory with the increase in horsepower.

Ive seen the engines on some YouTube clips


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I thought one Nismo was ordered in the 9 that are coming? 4 TEs and 4 normals, I might be wrong.
> 
> Skint I assume you mean you bought the standard parts off the cars that are being converted?


Dale did tell me he was trying to order a red nismo , sounds like he has now then.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

harry007 said:


> A red Nismo will be arriving shortly the UK. Not mine. I have a BB TE incoming.


With all the bells and whistles?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was there any optional extras available on the Nismo’s or are they a set menu other than colour?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I ordered a white TE fully optioned....


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Skint said:


> Was there any optional extras available on the Nismo’s or are they a set menu other than colour?


Set Menu


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I ordered a white TE fully optioned....


All options BB TE here


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

harry007 said:


> A red Nismo will be arriving shortly the UK. Not mine. I have a BB TE incoming.


Wasn't yours White initially?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Was at Matty's at the weekend and the BB is a lovely colour, I went white as I thought it would take other colours better....!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good to see you Saturday Toni

BB I think looks good

i really like the red Nismo I saw in japan tho. I’d be tempted with that ,

pearl white looks nice too


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What the correct colour name for the blue/grey colour nismo?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Skint said:


> What the correct colour name for the blue/grey colour nismo?


Stealth Grey


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Will any appear here?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you mean the battleship grey ones with the carbon bonnet? AFAIK none made it here


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That's correct, I've only seen them in pictures in USA and Thailand, be a shame not to see one or two here.
Did we actually have the availability to order them?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Toni. Any news of what spec the 22s are being built to? Any changes from MY21?
TIA


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All I am told is they are 'MY21.5'!


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Skint said:


> That's correct, I've only seen them in pictures in USA and Thailand, be a shame not to see one or two here.
> Did we actually have the availability to order them?


I doubt any UK customers had the chance to order the GTR NISMO Special Edition. The UK market was not significant enough which falls at the incompetency of Nissan UK. 
UK customers are still waiting for their cars despite placing their orders over a year ago. 



JohnFK said:


> Toni. Any news of what spec the 22s are being built to? Any changes from MY21?
> TIA


Maybe the wheels. Other than that, I don't think there are any changes in MY22 considering the T-Spec is the last iteration of the GTR, and that only had color changes (and the different wheels).


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> All I am told is they are 'MY21.5'!


That's what I was told too, but considering the T-Spec is MY22 and that had no changes besides colour and wheels. I'm wondering if there will be any changes at all


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am really hoping for the bronze wheels.....


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

The T-Spec in USA, Canada, Australia etc have all been MY21.5s.

There have been a few MY22 Premiums delivered to the Middle East.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

9TR said:


> The T-Spec in USA, Canada, Australia etc have all been MY21.5s.
> 
> There have been a few MY22 Premiums delivered to the Middle East.


Do you know if the MY22's had any changes to the MY21.5s the rest of the world got?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The badges look nicer ( Nissan badge)


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

mondie said:


> Do you know if the MY22's had any changes to the MY21.5s the rest of the world got?


Not sure, don't think so. Both have the nicer new Nissan badge.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wonder what will really happen to resale prices going forward now the model is being discontinued?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

👆


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> 👆


They are already up, it will be interesting see how much more they rise.
I have usually bought cars when the price seems to be a premium and sold when it’s on the way down. It would be nice if my nismo changes that trend!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't worry there's not enough of them out there for them to go badly down in value.

If I'd been a bit sharper I would have cashed me gtr stuff in and bought a new one.

I really like the stealth version but probably never get to see one over here.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Notwithstanding the "chip shortage pushing prices up" argument the early cars are consistently holding their values and even increasing. For consistency purposes, here's what WBAC offered me - this is over the last 15 months. And yes, its the actual offer, not the online quote:

Dec 20 £28,840
Jan 21 £29,390
Feb 21 £29,495
Mar 21 £30,000
Apr 21 £34,285
May 21 £38,570
Jun 21 £37,895
Jul 21 £38,825
Aug 21 £36,590
Sep 21 £36,895
Oct 21 £35,455
Nov 21 £34,675
Dec 21 £35,425
Jan 22 £35,555
Feb 22 £39,295

It's a 2010 CBA (MY11) model. For reference, when I bought it in Nov 18 I paid top whack (39k) when they were going for £36-40k retail. Trade in value at the time was about £33k. 

So, I think the prices will firm up, the early good un-messed about, low mileage, low owners, good condition one's will definitely firm up even more in price as they approach modern classics "status".


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What was the new price of a 2017 nismo?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> What was the new price of a 2017 nismo?


£152k I think. I paid £132k for my first one. £20k under list


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I wonder what will really happen to resale prices going forward now the model is being discontinued?


 Have you seen the prices of R35s in Australia?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, the asking prices in Oz are crazy but are they selling for that? There are few markets for RHD R35s's so I can see UK cars becoming attractive to Oz buyers if the price differential is large. Similar to what was happening ten years ago when the AUD was strong and Ferraris etc were making their way from the UK to Oz.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you bought a nismo back in 2017 you’ve had free running of a super car if you’ve kept it in good shape.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

mondie said:


> Yes, the asking prices in Oz are crazy but are they selling for that? There are few markets for RHD R35s's so I can see UK cars becoming attractive to Oz buyers if the price differential is large. Similar to what was happening ten years ago when the AUD was strong and Ferraris etc were making their way from the UK to Oz.


We can't import UK or JDM R35s unless their production date is before February 2009.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't know that, is that a fixed date or a rolling window based on vehicle age?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Fixed because we can only have models that weren't sold here (like the R35 before Feb 2009) or low production manufacturers (like Ferrari etc) generally. There's also a 25 year rule which is pretty much anything after that time which is rolling.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten Australia was quite restrictive. I am an Aussie and moved to the UK in 2012 and have imported a few cars into the UK - it's pretty straightforward here really. The rule in Oz used to be that you can import any vehicle that you have owned for longer than one year if you are a returning resident. Hopefully, that rule still stands.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep there's still a personal import scheme but very few cars are imported that way.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I remember Gio importing his r35 & paying silly money & it just sat then the guy that bought it didn’t think I it was real miles 2015 & sub 5kms


----------



## cpart22 (10 mo ago)

Hello buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

The majority for sale in Aus are overpriced and not selling. The owners are in a dream state. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would’ t be worried if there’s one parked in my garage.

Theres no more of them so you can command whatever you like and at some point a wise man will tip up.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

R35 for me are legends even in standard form and will get rarer. I don't think there will be a standard petrol one ever again for the GTR. They will wait now till they found a good hybrid or battery solution to bring the halo car back again (if they even do). I see more Porsche 911's (cause there are more of them) on the road and I even see more of the exotic cars than GTR's nowadays unless I turn up at some event.

This to me is like the R34, Supra mk2+ turbos, Honda NSX (MK1), Ford Cosworth, etc that's where I now see this R35 heading and as more end up being scraped prices will hold or get better (just like those cars).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

T spec up for near on 200k









100台限定 3年 日産 GT-R 3.8 プレミアムエディ... - ヤフオク!


Yahoo!オークション - 100台限定 3年 日産 GT-R 3.8 プレミアムエディション Tスペック 4WD 車検R6/11 ETC 希少車 中古車 九州 福岡 糸島■日産 GT-Rの車両平均価格入札前に今のクルマの下取額を見積■車両情報▼写真▼状態表示品質表示の評価ランクは、車両の状態の目安であり、品質を保証するものでは御座いません。販売店による評価外装の状態キズやヘコミもほとんど無く、新車同様であると言える車（補修暦のあるものを除く）内装の状態キズや汚れ、穴が無く、新車同様であると言える車（補修



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

matty32 said:


> T spec up for near on 200k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crickey, £260k+ OTR in the UK. You would have to like green


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Crazy money. I'm a massive fan of the R35 (and earlier models) but the R35 in standard tune is nothing special performance-wise nowadays, hasn't been for years. A sorted 4.25 can comfortably see off the Nismo in a straight line. I've been test driving the 911 Turbo and Turbo S and the latest models are quite simply awesome. It's made me re-think the benchmark and it's set quite a bit higher than a standard GT-R can attain if performance is what you are after, and that makes me sad to say it....even the handling was easy to adjust to. The traction and power delivery really is next Ievel. Nissan never really progressed the R35, it was mild fiddling here and there to hide its age. I can't see Nissan making another PROPER halo car in any scenario. Like Reano says though, I very much think the R35 will continue to be in that list of all-time greats and I'll be holding on to mine for sure. Old but gold.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

SKNAM said:


> Crazy money. I'm a massive fan of the R35 (and earlier models) but the R35 in standard tune is nothing special performance-wise nowadays, hasn't been for years. A sorted 4.25 can comfortably see off the Nismo in a straight line. I've been test driving the 911 Turbo and Turbo S and the latest models are quite simply awesome. It's made me re-think the benchmark and it's set quite a bit higher than a standard GT-R can attain if performance is what you are after, and that makes me sad to say it....even the handling was easy to adjust to. The traction and power delivery really is next Ievel. Nissan never really progressed the R35, it was mild fiddling here and there to hide its age. I can't see Nissan making another PROPER halo car in any scenario. Like Reano says though, I very much think the R35 will continue to be in that list of all-time greats and I'll be holding on to mine for sure. Old but gold.


Agree Ive also tried the turbo s. Although I agree with your points about it being next level. The price is more than double a GTR so we are not comparing apples with apples. With £100k + in your pocket for upgrades the Porsche just wont live with a GTR (in any level e.g. comfort, performance, etc). I still think the MY17+ GTR looks better as well and when I asked others (non car enthusiast) they agree.

Sometimes we forget the price, reliability, etc in our comparisons and start to talk about McLaren's, Lamborghini, Ferrari's. Which wont be as practical, as reliable, etc. The main thing is a badge snob factor that is better but when I've asked the wife or others about buying its not a car I would want to have on a drive, park on a road, etc. GTR's are admired by all even the super car and motor bike fans.

So lets raise our glasses to the GTR  A car that cannot be beat at its price point (for all round appeal, performance, upgradeability, reliability, no snobbyiness but still unique enough (even more so than a Porcshe)).


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> Crazy money. I'm a massive fan of the R35 (and earlier models) but the R35 in standard tune is nothing special performance-wise nowadays, hasn't been for years. A sorted 4.25 can comfortably see off the Nismo in a straight line. I've been test driving the 911 Turbo and Turbo S and the latest models are quite simply awesome. It's made me re-think the benchmark and it's set quite a bit higher than a standard GT-R can attain if performance is what you are after, and that makes me sad to say it....even the handling was easy to adjust to. The traction and power delivery really is next Ievel. Nissan never really progressed the R35, it was mild fiddling here and there to hide its age. I can't see Nissan making another PROPER halo car in any scenario. Like Reano says though, I very much think the R35 will continue to be in that list of all-time greats and I'll be holding on to mine for sure. Old but gold.


I'm another massive fan but having read the the review of the Litchfield Porsche turbo S the Nismo has been comprehensively left behind. A real shame.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Do you have a link to the review, etc because from what I can see the new turbo s, range from £184k for a 2 year old to up to £250k. Again I don’t think it’s apples vs apples even for a Nismo of the same ages. E.g. your like to have change from £25 - 80k depending on year on the ‘base model’ to play with. If you then add that on to the GTR in upgrades (e.g.) equalise the costs so apples. Then it’s not a fair race GTR wins every time.

like I said I like the Porsche it’s a better engineered car, just like you could argue the Bugatti is but I’m not comparing apples


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Comparison to a 992TT doesn't seem fair at the values of GTRs in the UK, perhaps if you lived in Australia it would be a valid comparison. Comparing the GTR to an M3 Xdrive is a fairer fight, it's probably the closest in price and performance.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

RRP of the Turbo S is £164k on the Porsche website. The demonstrator I drove had about 18k of options, so a smidge over £180k. But like most new cars, there is a lack of supply so people asking crazy money (unless someone bites on it) on secondhand ones.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Reano said:


> Do you have a link to the review, etc because from what I can see the new turbo s, range from £184k for a 2 year old to up to £250k. Again I don’t think it’s apples vs apples even for a Nismo of the same ages. E.g. your like to have change from £25 - 80k depending on year on the ‘base model’ to play with. If you then add that on to the GTR in upgrades (e.g.) equalise the costs so apples. Then it’s not a fair race GTR wins every time.
> 
> like I said I like the Porsche it’s a better engineered car, just like you could argue the Bugatti is but I’m not comparing apples


It's in the Top Gear magazine. Base turbo s is cheaper than a Nismo if you can get one. 770hp... at stage 2 tune.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

besty said:


> It's in the Top Gear magazine. Base turbo s is cheaper than a Nismo if you can get one. 770hp... at stage 2 tune.


Not a 992 new one e.g. my22 or my71 but you you get what I’m saying it’s a struggle isn’t it to get a match and I would rather a standard gtr with 100k+ to spare because in reality the GTR was the turbo s equivalent in performance. when you go to the ultra halo like a Nismo then the ultra halo on Porsche is the gt3 for track and gt2 rs and you can easily add another £100k on top. So remember the standard GTR was always competing with the turbo s. Turbo S (if you look at history drop way more in price compared to GTR) however the ultra halos don’t drop that much for almost any supercar and even sports car.

Now I would agree the new xdrive m3 and M4 is a much more comparable standard. It shows how much that the GTR punched above its weight that you have to go to top dog supercars to compare 😎


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Reano said:


> Not a 992 new one e.g. my22 or my71 but you you get what I’m saying it’s a struggle isn’t it to get a match and I would rather a standard gtr with 100k+ to spare because in reality the GTR was the turbo s equivalent in performance. when you go to the ultra halo like a Nismo then the ultra halo on Porsche is the gt3 for track and gt2 rs and you can easily add another £100k on top. So remember the standard GTR was always competing with the turbo s. Turbo S (if you look at history drop way more in price compared to GTR) however the ultra halos don’t drop that much for almost any supercar and even sports car.
> 
> Now I would agree the new xdrive m3 and M4 is a much more comparable standard. It shows how much that the GTR punched above its weight that you have to go to top dog supercars to compare 😎


I see there are a couple of GT3’s advertised on Pistonheads for £245k!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I heard from Aberdeen Nissan that my car will be here next month. Has anybody else had the call?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

mondie said:


> I heard from Aberdeen Nissan that my car will be here next month. Has anybody else had the call?


Very jealous ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes late April/early May!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You finally got the call, Toni?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I cant wait to see the specs of what is delivered! Fingers crossed...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

mondie said:


> You finally got the call, Toni?


No but someone else who did told me. Have to say underwhelmed with Nissan service.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, that is poor, lucky that you know someone they will actually communicate with then, otherwise your car may have just turned up out of the blue!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It pretty much is they haven't spoken to me since January, they told one of the other guys who told me....I was a bit surprised.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prices on used Gtrs seem to have gone up again since the announcement of the Gtr production ending. 
Year old cars £115k! Nismo 167k! Will they act sell?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

They will but not at those numbers... Supply of really good cars is short so no reason not to try your luck.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems to be few selling and I too noticed a few cars go up in price after the announcement which are still sitting unsold. The car market does seem to be cooling but it remains to be seen how the UK economy fares later this year with rampant inflation and energy costs. Still, if you are a seller in no hurry, it is worth chancing your arm.

A year ago I nearly bought a 1,000-mile MY21 Bayside Blue Recaro car for £81k!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The prices are all over the place and I can't see any of the high speculative prices being achieved. Even the crap conditions cars are being advertised at daft prices. Don't get me wrong, I'd be happy for my car to appreciate in value but I'm realistic about where they are at price wise. When the MY22 cars come out I think they will all go up a little, whatever age/condition, and the newly delivered ones will definitely be able to sell at a premium as the demand will be there.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You’re either buying to sell or enjoy it 

2 totally different things 

those that have late cars is a bonus 

like all things we were all in a position to buy pre phase out 

some did, some did not


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A source has told me 14 cars are due in the Country including 3 Nismos. Do not know if that’s true! 9 I know for sure.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

There must be someone who knows something, Toni. I heard three Nismos too, one in Bayside Blue. I would love to see that!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> There must be someone who knows something, Toni. I heard three Nismos too, one in Bayside Blue. I would love to see that!





mondie said:


> There must be someone who knows something, Toni. I heard three Nismos too, one in Bayside Blue. I would love to see that!


I never new the nismo was a Bayside Blue option, is this a special end of run one off?
I heard there was a nismo Track Edition in Bayside coming though. 
Have you guys got firm delivery dates now?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo are not in bayside even in Japan


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I never new the nismo was a Bayside Blue option, is this a special end of run one off?
> I heard there was a nismo Track Edition in Bayside coming though.
> Have you guys got firm delivery dates now?


Don't know anything on the Bayside Nismo beyond a grapevine rumour, Will.

I have a Bayside Track Edition coming and I know of another buyer who does too.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Don't know anything on the Bayside Nismo beyond a grapevine rumour, Will.
> 
> I have a Bayside Track Edition coming and I know of another buyer who does too.


Do you now have a confirmed delivery date?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

We have been given dates but I would not call them confirmed. Some cars are due at the end of April and others in late May. We'll see if these are accurate.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well the cars are apparently in the UK....!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is great news, seven have been unloaded at the Port of Tyne, and three more arrive next week. Just in time for summer


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucky as it may be no more around the world.









Nissan Closes Order Books For 2022 GT-R In Japan, Remains Coy On R35's Future | Carscoops


Nissan has not yet commented on whether or not this spells the end for the R35-generation GT-R




www.carscoops.com


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That comes as no surprise really but its the first time I have seen it confirmed. I saw this rumour of a refresh in April 2023 posted on a US forum recently too:









ビッグマイナーチェンジ版・日産の新型GT-R R35が2023年春頃デビューとの噂。メーターフル液晶＆純ガソリンエンジンでパワーアップ？更にレクサスRC Fが大幅改良との噂も | ページ 2 | Creative Trend


BMC版・日産の新型GT-R R35の内装は新型Z並みに先進的に？パワートレインはどうなる？ 引き続き、ビッグマイナーチェンジ版・日産の新型GT-R R35に関する噂情報をチェック...




creative311-com.translate.goog





The car would require more than a fresh interior to be exportable to Europe or Australia, so who knows what the future holds.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> I heard from Aberdeen Nissan that my car will be here next month. Has anybody else had the call?


I got the call too. Next week apparently.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Good for you and nice to hear from another waiting - what have you ordered?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> Good for you and nice to hear from another waiting - what have you ordered?


Same as you. Bayside Blue Track Edition.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The best choice


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

megalomaniac said:


> Same as you. Bayside Blue Track Edition.


Options?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> Options?


All of them. Carbon seats, Carbon Roof, and Carbon spoiler with Carbon Bootlid


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I went white as I intend to colour....!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

megalomaniac said:


> All of them. Carbon seats, Carbon Roof, and Carbon spoiler with Carbon Bootlid


Ceramic brakes?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> Ceramic brakes?


Yes. They came as standard.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I went white as I intend to colour....!







Something like this?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

To be fair it looks like a fair share or bayside blue cars are coming through. Great colour!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

megalomaniac said:


> Something like this?


No. :O

Something like this....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

To be fair that’s a lovely Lancer 😆


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fuq off LOL

I am also wondering about MJ.....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I love yellow cars, my yellow Evo IX was about my favourite car. wish I still had it. Your GTR will look fantastic Toni.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Beauty!!!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Any of the new ones been seen yet? Was wondering if there were any spec change bonuses!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Waiting with baited breath mine is the first to arrive and should be at the dealers as we speak....


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

It's been a long wait for those with orders (over a year since Mondie started this thread). Looks like now the wait is almost over and even though I'm not waiting for delivery I'm still genuinely excited to see the cars arrive 😀


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Curious to know if those receiving their deliveries have arranged their cars for PPF or ceramic coating prior to handover or just drive as is back home?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> It's been a long wait for those with orders (over a year since Mondie started this thread). Looks like now the wait is almost over and even though I'm not waiting for delivery I'm still genuinely excited to see the cars arrive 😀


My first one was ordered January 2008 and delivered April 2009...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That's a long wait.....but worth it I bet at the time. It was epic back in the early days (compared to the competition, however you wanted to define it).


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

megalomaniac said:


> Curious to know if those receiving their deliveries have arranged their cars for PPF or ceramic coating prior to handover or just drive as is back home?


when i picked mine up new last year i told the nissan dealer not to touch any of the paintwork or interior and i drove for about a week before going into my local detailer for PPF and ceramic coating.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

MrFleurs said:


> when i picked mine up new last year i told the nissan dealer not to touch any of the paintwork or interior and i drove for about a week before going into my local detailer for PPF and ceramic coating.


I told the dealer the same. I'm just worried about potential stone chips on the long drive back


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I got mine picked up by covered trailer straight from the dealer after I’d inspected it; then straight for under seal protection and then ppf and ceramic pro polish😎


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

a few are now at nissan aberdeen including a red nismo

think they have 7 in total


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥The GTR Drop ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥ This is hands... - Specialist Cars Nissan


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Any of the new ones been seen yet? Was wondering if there were any spec change bonuses!


Nothing that we are aware of John, these are tagged as MY21.5 but the same as MY21 AFAIK.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thats a bit of a shame for all those who waited so long.
I did love the pictures yesterday from Aberdeen. Are they the only dealer who are having them?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I was told Nobels are also getting some, 14 cars in total including 3 Nismo. But seems to change all the time!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

3 Nismo, excellent!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> I was told Nobels are also getting some, 14 cars in total including 3 Nismo. But seems to change all the time!


So…are all of these allocated to customers or are there any that are going to be up for sale??🤔


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

3 here, one might be up for sale.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> Any of the new ones been seen yet? Was wondering if there were any spec change bonuses!


Hardly a bonus. But I was also told there is a change in the infotainment system.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks fantastic in BB with the TE touches


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The latest batch is the same as per some other markets, you get the updated Nissan logo like the t spec , badge can be bought separate too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice video


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have photos of my car!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Two tone dash looks class 👏


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Two tone dash - do you mean the red stitching and red highlights, or has something changed with the dash?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Ignore me, I'm being a numpty. I got excited over the pics coming out of the cars and thought in one pic Toni posted it was two tone.......er, it isn't. It's the lighting/reflection on the top of the dash.......D'Oh!

.........stop laughing, everyone 😄


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

SKNAM said:


> Ignore me, I'm being a numpty. I got excited over the pics coming out of the cars and thought in one pic Toni posted it was two tone.......er, it isn't. It's the lighting/reflection on the top of the dash.......D'Oh!
> 
> .........stop laughing, everyone 😄


Shocking level of excitement there


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Talking about shocking levels of excitment....just sent the remainder of my deposit, booked my train to Aberdeen (and my hotel) and organised my insurance this morning. Going to be a nail biting few days after a year of waiting


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

We want pics Toni and lots of them  I hope the weather holds up for the nice drive south on the M6 through the borders.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Talking about shocking levels of excitment....just sent the remainder of my deposit, booked my train to Aberdeen (and my hotel) and organised my insurance this morning. Going to be a nail biting few days after a year of waiting


Very exciting.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> Talking about shocking levels of excitment....just sent the remainder of my deposit, booked my train to Aberdeen (and my hotel) and organised my insurance this morning. Going to be a nail biting few days after a year of waiting


This is proper excitement


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Talking about shocking levels of excitment....just sent the remainder of my deposit, booked my train to Aberdeen (and my hotel) and organised my insurance this morning. Going to be a nail biting few days after a year of waiting


Have you picked it up? We want pics


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Spoke to Dino today - he is rolling around in a T-spec 😆 showing Larry around in Tokyo 

living the dream


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

👌😎


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice! I did ask for one but none for the UK 
on the other hand I do catch a train to pick mine up tomorrow!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Some very nice cars there, good luck for all those that are collecting there new beasts.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Come on Toni, its half past nine and no pics yet!!!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha ha, the pressure is on. We want pics 

I think she is still waiting collect so we have a while to wait.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Correct just waiting for my lift!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Are you trying to be the last one to collect?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Three Bayside TE's arrived in Aberdeen today awaiting their new owners (thanks to Toni for the pic). One is mine and another belongs to a member on here. Not sure about the third or the white GTR at the back.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome picture, never to be seen again😂


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It sure is a unique photo. Imagine if you were a GTR fan and lived in Aberdeen and by chance dropped in to enquire about a new GTR!


----------



## weirdfish (Oct 6, 2020)

mondie said:


> It sure is a unique photo. Imagine if you were a GTR fan and lived in Aberdeen and by chance dropped in to enquire about a new GTR!


And to be sold, " sorry sir but they're all sold"


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

Phoned them today on the off chance of the white one as they have 2 on their website for sale! Both now sold!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is everything all sold now?


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

All sold from there apparently!


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes 2 blue and 1 white, sold to one family.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It’s home after an epic 9 hour journey


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

There I was thinking the rain was over and done with, which poor Toni had to endure. Only to receive a heavy downpour around Glasgow. Anyhow, the beast is home after an eventful 10 hour drive.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Both look stunning!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Final numbers at that dealer were 5 BB TEs, 2 white TEs, 1 red prestige and 1 red nismo. One of the white TEs and 4 of the Bbs were ‘full spec’ (roof, boot, seats etc).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Great end to a great car, and a nice journey for some very lucky people.
Hope all the cars went to genuine enthusiasts😊👍


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It seems most did Skint, perhaps not the white Nismo.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Enlighten me?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you mean the one that I spotted up for sale at £249k?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I assume so.

did anybody know the exact amount of cars to arrive over here?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Final numbers at that dealer were 5 BB TEs, 2 white TEs, 1 red prestige and 1 red nismo. One of the white TEs and 4 of the Bbs were ‘full spec’ (roof, boot, seats etc).


Of the three BB TE's at the showroom yesterday when I went to pick mine up, the other 2 (besides mine) did not have the carbon spoilers and hence I am also assuming the carbon boots too. Also, I believe there was another BB TE too with everything but without the carbon-ceramic brakes. So technically only 1 white TE and 1 BB TE were 'full spec' in the showroom which were both picked up yesterday 😉. I may be wrong, nonetheless, they're all gorgeous cars and I just wanted to say this is my first GTR and I'm loving every bloody minute of it. It's just something else in real life as opposed to pics.
Ever since I laid my eyes on an R32 GTR as a 10 year old (not even knowing it was a Skyline, just loved the look of the car) I fell in love with GTR's, and yesterday that dream turned into reality.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What was list price on a full spec te in bb inc OTR


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> What was list price on a full spec te in bb inc OTR


Congratulations to you all. I really should have ordered one last year. Let's hope there's an R36 coming.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Skint said:


> What was list price on a full spec te in bb inc OTR


All of us that ordered last year were price protected at last year's price. I was told had they continued selling this years list price on an all option TE would've been £131K!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

megalomaniac said:


> Of the three BB TE's at the showroom yesterday when I went to pick mine up, the other 2 (besides mine) did not have the carbon spoilers and hence I am also assuming the carbon boots too. Also, I beleive there was a BB TE too with everything but the carbon ceramic brakes. So technically only 1 white TE and 1 BB TE were 'full spec' which were both picked up yesterday 😉. I may be wrong, nontheless, they're all gorgeous cars and I just wanted to say this is my first GTR and I'm loving every bloody minute of it. Its just something else in real life as opposed to pics.
> Ever since I laid my eyes on an R32 GTR as a 10 year old (not even knowing it was a Skyline, just loved the look of the car) I fell in love with GTR's and yesterday that dream turned into reality.


Ah I took a photo and I really thought they all had carbon spoilers except one. I know the other white TE did not have the carbon boot, seemed a bit odd to me to spend all that extra on a TE but then not do the boot!
I do know the guys who ordered the other BBs I am sure they've both fully optioned them.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> All of us that ordered last year were price protected at last year's price. I was told had they continued selling this years list price on an all option TE would've been £131K!


As a matter of interest what was the 2021 price (I paid the 2020 price for mine but would have to look it up to be sure as there were "offers" involved )?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I suspect it depended on where and how you ordered but list was around £120K IIRC.

A 2017/18/19 TE was sub £100K but then they didn't have the CCBs or carbon roof. I think you could option some Nismo seats for more but don't know the pricing, most came with the Recaro interior.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> As a matter of interest what was the 2021 price (I paid the 2020 price for mine but would have to look it up to be sure as there were "offers" involved )?


Invoice for March 2021 BEFORE any discount was £124k with all options ticked.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks. I've now found screen captures of an all options quote from March 2021 at £127k. Of course, that was when cc brakes were a cost option, so £131k doesnt sound a big increase... 
Was/is BB a cost option?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> Thanks. I've now found screen captures of an all options quote from March 2021 at £127k. Of course, that was when cc brakes were a cost option, so £131k doesnt sound a big increase...
> Was/is BB a cost option?


Yes, same as the other metallic paints. £875.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Even the pearlescent white was £875 extra (just looked at my invoice!)


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Vibrant Red being a solid colour was the only non-cost option. Katsura Orange and Ultimate Silver were priced at £1775 while all the others (metallic) were £875.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

@megalomaniac Congratulations on your car, it looks fantastic and if you have more pics I would love to see them.

I and another member on this thread have fully optioned Bayside TE's now at the dealer, what gave you the impression these cars didn't have all options? (given the drama with Nissan to get to this point it is a little disconcerting to see your comment)


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> @megalomaniac Congratulations on your car, it looks fantastic and if you have more pics I would love to see them.
> 
> I and another member on this thread have fully optioned Bayside TE's now at the dealer, what gave you the impression these cars didn't have all options? (given the drama with Nissan to get to this point it is a little disconcerting to see your comment)


Thanks @mondi. I'll post more pics once I get the car detailed.
I was referring to the other 2 BB TE's at the dealership when I picked mine up. They didn't have the carbon spoiler hence my comment not being fully spec. Didn't mean to sound disconcerting.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

No worries Mega, it's just me being paranoid that something has gone wrong with my spec. Look forward to the pics


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> Thanks @mondi. I'll post more pics once I get the car detailed.
> I was referring to the other 2 BB TE's at the dealership when I picked mine up. They didn't have the carbon spoiler hence my comment not being fully spec. Didn't mean to sound disconcerting.


I thought all TE’s had carbon spoiler as standard.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope definitely an option Will, possibly the later cars all have CCB as standard but even that's not certain.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No you could still specify a TE with the usual GTR brakes as well. Essentially the roof, boot, spoiler, brakes and seats were all optional add ons.

I met a guy at a show last year with a TE with the normal GTR brakes, he wanted to upgrade them himself so didn't spec them.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought the brakes were decent value, compared to buying aftermarket


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

They are Skint, they may not feel quite so good value once replacement time comes around but unless you track the car, that will be many years from now.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you can afford a new gtr you have to be earning a reasonable amount of money so I don't think the discs will buckle you and if there like the surface transform ones you can have them reconditioned or replace with a different brand.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I remember Roger saying the Spec V discs were £16K to replace....! But on the other hand he'd done 50K miles and they were less than half worn.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can get full gtr r carbon Brembo's kits, discs,calipers etc for around that figure.

There supposedly 3/4 times the lifespan of iron ones.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Today is the day I have been waiting for. The dealer in Aberdeen called to say they have just taken delivery of my car, 13 months after I first ordered it. Up until quite recently, those who had ordered did not have any reassurance that the cars would ever arrive so I am very happy Nissan came through. I now need to get some work travel behind me before I can plan when to go and collect it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Great news👍


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Today is the day I have been waiting for. The dealer in Aberdeen called to say they have just taken delivery of my car, 13 months after I first ordered it. Up until quite recently, those who had ordered did not have any reassurance that the cars would ever arrive so I am very happy Nissan came through. I now need to get some work travel behind me before I can plan when to go and collect it.


I thought yours arrived at the end of May, Mondie


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there more to be expected?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That was the last I think!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep, mine was the last as far as I know. Not sure why it was a lone straggler.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a bit of ppf and ceramic coating


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Very nice toni. Reminds me of another 🤣!!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

So.... back to the original topic... Has anyone found any differences on the recently delivered cars when compared to the MY21 specs?

And while peeps go and check their cars here's a PH's view of the demise (dont think I've seen this posted here so apologies if it already has): Nissan GT-R | PH Carbituary | PistonHeads UK 
It contains an interesting price comparison showing 2009 price adjusted for inflation!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> So.... back to the original topic... Has anyone found any differences on the recently delivered cars when compared to the MY21 specs?
> 
> And while peeps go and check their cars here's a PH's view of the demise (dont think I've seen this posted here so apologies if it already has): Nissan GT-R | PH Carbituary | PistonHeads UK
> It contains an interesting price comparison showing 2009 price adjusted for inflation!


The first owners in 2009 lucked into a VAT reduction which meant the car cost c.£53k. An unbelievable bargain 🙂


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What are the laws or rules that the Nissan will actually fail on?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Several I have heard:
Noise levels (Europe)
Side Impact (Australia)
Emissions (Europe) - not sure about that one?
And from, I think, 1st September, no driver input Speed Limiter option.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Slightly earlier: Mandatory speed limiters on UK cars from 2022 | AutoTrader


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It does'nt say there definate for U.K. and most likely we will follow suit with other eu countries🙈.

Would I be right then in thinking you could import a new car from Japan and register it here if you have proof the chassis number build date was before the date the ruling came into effect (if it does)?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Skint said:


> It does'nt say there definate for U.K. and most likely we will follow suit with other eu countries🙈.


Manufacturers selling new cars in Europe are unlikely to change spec for nonEU European Countries - too much cost.

(I dont know anything about import rules though)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The only visual difference is the badging on the car, rear badge is new nissan style (inlaid white rather than silver) other than that looks like every other MY20/21.
I have not detected any interior differences - the dealer insisted the infotainment had been updated but I can't tell how. The Nismo seats and steering wheel in the TE look like the MY21s so 🤷‍♀️


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

besty said:


> The first owners in 2009 lucked into a VAT reduction which meant the car cost c.£53k. An unbelievable bargain 🙂


to the poiwhere newera were sent various legal papers from Nissan to stop bringing in r35s post Robbie

230 yen to £ made it attractive

all prices are relative tho in 2009


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> The only visual difference is the badging on the car, rear badge is new nissan style (inlaid white rather than silver) other than that looks like every other MY20/21.
> I have not detected any interior differences - the dealer insisted the infotainment had been updated but I can't tell how. The Nismo seats and steering wheel in the TE look like the MY21s so 🤷‍♀️


its Exactly the same bar the badges as you say - enjoy it


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nissan are idiots.

I still do not have my car. It was delivered to the dealer in Aberdeen on the 9th of June and all that had to happen before I could take delivery was for the finance approval from 13 months prior to be revalidated. A process that was as simple as re-running the credit check, and something that you would expect to take a day, maybe two. In fact, it took over two weeks and by the time this was done, it was now July.

Problem is that the car had to be registered by the 30th of June before the noise & emission regulation changes. So now the car cannot be registered until Nissan "put the car through derogation", in their incompetent words. Nobody can tell me how long this will take or what is involved.

This is the most expensive new car I have ever bought and about the worst customer service (aside from BA, obviously) that I have had to endure.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Yours could possibly be the last registered one😊👍


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Nissan are idiots.
> 
> I still do not have my car. It was delivered to the dealer in Aberdeen on the 9th of June and all that had to happen before I could take delivery was for the finance approval from 13 months prior to be revalidated. A process that was as simple as re-running the credit check, and something that you would expect to take a day, maybe two. In fact, it took over two weeks and by the time this was done, it was now July.
> 
> ...


That’s terrible Mondie, hopefully it won’t take too long. At least you will have the last ever registered Gtr in the uk. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a solution , cancel order, let me take it over for you 😉


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Skint said:


> Yours could possibly be the last registered one😊👍


That's probably beyond doubt now Skint, and it could be a 72 reg at this rate!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will be worth the wait...though frankly the customer service throughout this whole experience has been patchy at best!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are they still producing cars? I saw a blue nismo being delivered in 🇯🇵


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting you say that as I was told a blue Nismo was coming to the UK, then someone else said they didn't make them in blue. But anyway they literally couldn't register one here now as Mondie has experienced


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't remember where I saw it posted. The picture was maybe to a underground entrance into a showroom but the car was shaded and you could'nt see it's colour.
I was just repeating what the post said👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ll stand corrected it’s stealth


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Some progress. The car has now passed derogation but is now waiting on an SD card to come from Nissan but nobody knows how long this may take, or what exactly it is.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

mondie said:


> Some progress. The car has now passed derogation but is now waiting on an SD card to come from Nissan but nobody knows how long this may take, or what exactly it is.


Like I said this is too much for you to bear let me take this over


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You should have ordered one last year Reano.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Indeed, if you want one now you'll have to prize it out of the hands of an owner for quite a premium


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

LOL nah just jealour. Ill continue the journey on mine


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

When I went to pick up my car, there were 3 TE's waiting to be collected from one "family". Two of them are for sale, each at a bargain price of £160k.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> When I went to pick up my car, there were 3 TE's waiting to be collected from one "family". Two of them are for sale, each at a bargain price of £160k.


Are they advertised somewhere?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Will64 said:


> Are they advertised somewhere?


They are not advertised. They only have an email for inquiries.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> They are not advertised. They only have an email for inquiries.


Friends of yours are they?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Will64 said:


> Friends of yours are they?


No. I don't know them. Just saw a comment by them on Instagram.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Saw pictures of a lovely white Nismo at Autotorque yesterday, 22 plate from Nissan Oxford. So clearly there are a few in other parts of the country...apparently he ordered it sometime ago and it recently turned up (probably same time as ours!). Accepting offers around £300K.....

He said 18 cars had come in total. So more than I thought.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Saw pictures of a lovely white Nismo at Autotorque yesterday, 22 plate from Nissan Oxford. So clearly there are a few in other parts of the country...apparently he ordered it sometime ago and it recently turned up (probably same time as ours!). Accepting offers around £300K.....
> 
> He said 18 cars had come in total. So more than I thought.


Be interesting to see if the nismo sells at that price. I think it probably will get very close to that. I believe the owner has had a lot of interest in it.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Is it this car Will, or another?

Used NISSAN R35 NISMO GT-R SPECIAL EDITION 2022 MODEL YEAR for sale | PistonHeads UK


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Is it this car Will, or another?
> 
> Used NISSAN R35 NISMO GT-R SPECIAL EDITION 2022 MODEL YEAR for sale | PistonHeads UK


Yes that’s the one


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

There was a thread on that car about a month ago. Quite surprising he is expecting to get close to £300k tbh.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If that's chassis 28 out of 28 and the last ever Nismo chassis and/or build its going to be very collectible and that's on top of it being a Nismo which is most collectible of all GT-Rs. Will be interesting to see what happens with it, they look so great in white


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> There was a thread on that car about a month ago. Quite surprising he is expecting to get close to £300k tbh.


I think he will get close Mondie. Seems a genuine guy and has owned a few Gtrs and many other cars. I believe he could have sold at 250k pretty quickly


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> If that's chassis 28 out of 28 and the last ever Nismo chassis and/or build its going to be very collectible and that's on top of it being a Nismo which is most collectible of all GT-Rs. Will be interesting to see what happens with it, they look so great in white


I would be interested to know what mine would be worth, not that I am looking at selling. Very difficult to put a value on it at present


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Is it just me but I dont understand the 28 of 28 claim?
Is the 28 UK MY22 Nismos - sounds high to me...
Or EBA Nismos?
Or all UK Nismos?
Or Worldwide - sounds low.
And Nismo also do the Track Edition chassis and, as I understand, its only the running gear and body panels that differ...
So where has this number come from? And what does it mean?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure John, but I could believe 28 worldwide for the very last spec with the exposed carbon bonnet and red ringed alloys.

The differences to a fully optioned TE that I am aware of are 35hp and carbon bumpers, front quarters and bonnet, different spoiler and Alcantara dash/headlining. The TE has the GT3 turbo housings but nobody seems to know if it has the GT3 turbos. But of course, the TE can be had in Bayside Blue


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes good question I was wondering that.

As Mondie says the TEs are really Nismos without the bodykit and dash (though possibly the Nismo has GT3 turbos and the TE has hybrids which seems to be the consensus). Had that conversation with Autotorque last week who had my car and this Nismo side by side. Same brakes, interior (bar dash), carbon roof and boot. Supposedly same suspension? So we're really talking not a lot.

Where 28 comes from....maybe there was a run of 28 final cars? Might mean his was the very last Nismo, but on the other hand there are pictures of deliveries in Japan...so maybe last EU Nismo? Maybe 28 Nismos came to UK? Seems possible. Dunno!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

So....
Sounds like "bragging rights" down the pub ( or golf club)!!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe the special edition nismo had additional work carried out on the engine internals as well.
There definitely is not 28 2020MY onwards nismo’s in the Uk.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sure I've read somewhere that the MY2022 Nismo's were limited to 300 worldwide and that you could get either a "standard" one or one with the gloss carbon bonnet etc. 99% went for the latter. So, if true, then the white one on Pistonheads can't be in the 1% "standard".


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I believe the special edition nismo had additional work carried out on the engine internals as well.
> There definitely is not 28 2020MY onwards nismo’s in the Uk.


From the Nismo add on AT - "ENGINE HAS THE FINAL NISSAN NISMO DEVELOPMENT INTERNAL UPGRADE'S, CRANK,FLYWHEEL,CONRODS PISTONS ETC. " Those represent a decent engine revision and its the first time I have seen this mentioned on the MY22's.

On the GT3 split manifolds fitted to the TE, I wonder if the profile of these housings takes the standard turbos or if Nissan has to use the GT3 turbos to fit the housing? And should that be the case, then the TE engine would need a different map too. Nobody seems to have an answer to this


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see a 2022 TE is up on Pistonheads for 169k , doesn’t say what the additional spec is. 2k miles.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Carbon brakes, seats, and roof I believe. Pics up tomorrow apparently.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Same price as a brand new 911 Turbo S then......


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

If its got the carbon (nismo) seats it should have the alkantara-like steering wheel but it says leather. Fwiw.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shaks usually are a bit in the high price for their cars.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> Same price as a brand new 911 Turbo S then......


It would be if you could get one, they have >£50k premium in the current market.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

True, but you can buy new and not have secondhand. 12 to 15 month wait now (was 9 months earlier in the year) for build date and then 6 week delivery. It's the route I went. Depending on exact build date it might be with hybrid which will be extra fun (though slight costs increase). Still keeping my CBA though as its such a good car. The 911 is on a totally different level though performance-wise.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I see a 2022 TE is up on Pistonheads for 169k , doesn’t say what the additional spec is. 2k miles.





megalomaniac said:


> When I went to pick up my car, there were 3 TE's waiting to be collected from one "family". Two of them are for sale, each at a bargain price of £160k.


This is most probably 1 of the 2 for sale that I was mentioning. Either Bayside Blue or Storm White.

Update: Bayside Blue @ £175k


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

SKNAM said:


> Same price as a brand new 911 Turbo S then......


Starting price. When you're done ticking the options, it's closer to 200k.
It is the better car, however, if they were both side-by-side you know which would get the looks.
Did you go for the Turbo S?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

JohnFK said:


> Is it just me but I dont understand the 28 of 28 claim?
> Is the 28 UK MY22 Nismos - sounds high to me...
> Or EBA Nismos?
> Or all UK Nismos?
> ...





megalomaniac said:


> View attachment 274365
> 
> 
> New owners take keys of dream GT-Rs
> ...


I would say all UK Nismos. According to this article, there were 30 Nismos and 28 Track Editions on UK roads prior to the last delivery to Aberdeen.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

megalomaniac said:


> Starting price. When you're done ticking the options, it's closer to 200k.
> It is the better car, however, if they were both side-by-side you know which would get the looks.
> Did you go for the Turbo S?


Yeah, you don't need to go with any options to get a decent car. 8 speed PDK standard. Carbon brakes std. Leather standard. Paint choices good, Silver is no cost option etc. If I didn't have kids and wife hadn't insisted on a practical car (well you know what I mean) I'd have gone for the GT3 and specced it up. The GT3 is just bonkers good, hard core and a clear track car. Better drivers car for sure with the roll cage. Stops on a sixpence, 150kg lighter I think. Turbo S has the brilliant gearbox and bags of torque. Porsche have nailed traction and power delivery with these. This is what makes me sad Nissan never developed the R35 other than cosmetics and mild tweaks that don't materially affect performance enough to have kept the car "up to date". I can guess, and accept why, but still a shame. Maybe they can find a way to take the new Z engine, Nismo tune it, harness the 9 speed auto to Attessa 4wd etc and stick an electric motor on both axles. Now that would be interesting.....


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> I would say all UK Nismos. According to this article, there were 30 Nismos and 28 Track Editions on UK roads prior to the last delivery to Aberdeen.


Regarding the nismo and TE what MY’s are they referring to?


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Will64 said:


> Regarding the nismo and TE what MY’s are they referring to?


No idea. I am assuming all MY's.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

megalomaniac said:


> No idea. I am assuming all MY's.


That’s possible but the special edition nismo for sale states no 28 of 28.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTREurope brought those 3 GTR’s. They have an IG page showing them, and sell used parts on eBay.

looks like they made a video via Havi Visuals on IG recently that will be recently soon.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey guys I met the owner of a silver 2021 Nismo at the weekend, so another one we didn't know about. He thought he had the only 2021 but I pointed out there's at least one other in white!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

That silver nismo was for sale at nobles in Scotland last summer.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah I didn't remember it, anyway they told him his was the only one!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Silver would look great on a Nismo contrasting nicely with the carbon bits and red highlights.


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ah I didn't remember it, anyway they told him his was the only one!


think they told him it was the only one in that colour.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

There’s 2 in silver.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

He definitely said to me dealer told him he was only 2021 Nismo, which it’s not!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good to bump into you Toni at Collecting cars


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Your car looks fantastic, Toni!

How are you enjoying driving it now that you are nearly three months into ownership and more familiar with the TE chassis and ceramic brakes?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mondie said:


> Your car looks fantastic, Toni!
> 
> How are you enjoying driving it now that you are nearly three months into ownership and more familiar with the TE chassis and ceramic brakes?


said she hates it and entertaining offers around £75k

😂


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Then tried to but my 32 😝 

looked great in the flesh - first TE I’ve seen here


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cheeky lol

that 32 though

the TE is great fun though suspension is hard, much harder than a standard GTR. Even in comfort it is very firm. Brakes are great though definitely an upgrade on stock.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah my 32 rides smooth 😝

in all seriousness good to see you


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Will be interesting to see what a late car makes


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t read too much into auction prices as there’s too many variables. I do [email protected] the results, out of curiosity though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Totally - keen to see the result


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The seller only needs to put a high reserve and get his mate to run it up just below it.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

£78k on WBAC, assuming no damage......


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I see a 50th anniversary up for sale on autotrader first I’ve ever seen for sale


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a bit of a market tester that one, Toni. I am not sure what I like least; it is a tough choice between the two-tone gray seats, or alloys with blue highlights


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I don’t read too much into auction prices as there’s too many variables. I do [email protected] the results, out of curiosity though.


I agree. A friend of mine was looking to sell his nismo through this auction site, they wouldn’t value it above £170k, which I guess is the glasses guide. He sold it privately for in excess of £250k


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> The seller only needs to put a high reserve and get his mate to run it up just below it.


it doesn’t work like that - you need secured payment

that said a friend put a rare car via Silverstone auctions & the winner refused to pay. So go figure


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s too many pitfalls with auctions


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Will be interesting to see what a late car makes
> 
> View attachment 275167


Went for £83,500 plus fees😳


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Given they're going for over £100K on autotrader not that much really. I feel the market might be softening a bit, probably interest rates/fuel bills etc.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

That’s what I was surprised at tbh Toni…considering the strength of the advertised prices I would’ve expected it to achieve £90’s.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

25k miles and also tbh auctions are not the best 

you are buying sight unseen 

the owner had “free” 25k motoring if they paid list prices - you can’t ask for more than that


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Mileage held it back I reckon, for someone looking for a car to drive it's okay, but for a buyer viewing the car as a long-term keeper with the hope of some appreciation, its mileage is too high.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve found that when moneys not been thrown around auction prices tended to be high for run of the mill cars anyway.

I’d imagine that there will be a few pcp purchased cars surfacing from now and over the next 18 months


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Honestly think people are over valuing/pricing them. Seen loads just being "sold" through the trade at ever increasing prices. Haven't seen anyone on here or the other main car forums talking about how they sold or bought a newish one at £100/130k such as some valuations on here. Nismo, yes but nothing else. I know people can value at what they'd like but the market is defo not bearing out the same way.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The market place will determine there value. I don’t think other than for a purchase of a nismo would I throw 100k at a Gtr car.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see there’s another BB 2022 TE come up for sale


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

SKNAM said:


> Honestly think people are over valuing/pricing them. Seen loads just being "sold" through the trade at ever increasing prices. Haven't seen anyone on here or the other main car forums talking about how they sold or bought a newish one at £100/130k such as some valuations on here. Nismo, yes but nothing else. I know people can value at what they'd like but the market is defo not bearing out the same way.


Thay are still cheap in UK atm, check USA and Australia


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

What happened to the Red Track Edition that Romans International were boasting about, it appears they are no longer listing it. Wonder if it was anyone on here? Had the later wheels but no carbon brakes.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I didntb see that car pop up anywhere, perhaps it sold quickly? They certainly sell some mad exotica and must have an established wealthy collector customer base.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Very possible. Not even a mention if it sold etc etc, it just went cold. Dealers love displaying a car sold, even it pre-sold, they tend to use it as braging rights of how quick it sold. Just wondered.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

harry007 said:


> Very possible. Not even a mention if it sold etc etc, it just went cold. Dealers love displaying a car sold, even it pre-sold, they tend to use it as braging rights of how quick it sold. Just wondered.


Are you talking about the red MY19 TE, Litchfield stage 4 priced at £115k?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nope. This was a red 21/22 vehicle as it had the updated rays wheels. They even put a wheel picture up on instagram story. After that they went ghost on it. Even if sold (unlikely) they would normally still promote the immediate sale. They gone cold turkey and im wondering why. It was missing the carbon brakes, so spec was not full.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

This car belongs to someone on this forum:









2019 Used Nissan GT-R V6 Track Edition Engineered by NISMO | Vibrant Red


Romans are pleased to offer this Nissan GT-R V6 Track Edition Engineered by NISMO for sale presented in Vibrant Red with Black Leather.




www.romansinternational.com





Its gone straight from no add, to add and under offer in a blink of an eye. Lol.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That is two cars Romans have moved quickly, a 50th and then this. I wonder what that says about them, the market, and their customer base. One was a collector's car, the TE not so much given all the mods.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

and about prices?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't recall exactly but the 50th was 130 or 140k. The TE price remains a mystery


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Romans have done very well in shifting those cars. I guess time will tell how the TE will mature in price.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Who’s is the my22 track edition white one DYC retailing 170k


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I cannot find a dealer called DYC, got a link Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry DCY - been around from early import days 

I’d imagine it’s a SOR not theirs 









Japanese Import Specialists DCY Europe - Welcome to our Online Showroom


DCY Europe Specialise in the Import & Export of Japanese vehicles in Europe and across the world. Based in York, England, our goal is to provide the finest example of pre-owned JDM Cars. We\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'ve over 40 fresh Japanese Imports in stock...




www.japaneseimportspecialists.co.uk


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yes, I know of them, were/are big on the Evo scene. No idea who owns that car.

It seems a poorly researched ad, the car doesn't have 600hp from factory and it fails to properly describe what the TE comprises, as do the listings for the other two presently for sale. These cars are much closer to being a Nismo than a standard car, but sellers don't explain why.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Oh yes, I know of them, were/are big on the Evo scene. No idea who owns that car.
> 
> It seems a poorly researched ad, the car doesn't have 600hp from factory and it fails to properly describe what the TE comprises, as do the listings for the other two presently for sale. These cars are much closer to being a Nismo than a standard car, but sellers don't explain why.


Would it not be an import?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You don’t tie up £100k in a single car when the rest of your stock is people carriers 

also you couldn’t get the car into the U.K. and retail it for that (if you were playing by the rules )


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> You don’t tie up £100k in a single car when the rest of your stock is people carriers
> 
> also you couldn’t get the car into the U.K. and retail it for that (if you were playing by the rules )


I was only thinking that because they are Japanese import specialists.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I believe he also owns the 50th Anniversary in the background. Now also a £100k plus car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s a SOR 

I would do the same if it were my car - pocket the cash


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

The TE likely with the reg plates. The 50th is not, as I enquired to buy it over a year ago, he said it as sentimental at the time and keeping it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I meant the TE is likely SOR.
On a side note. Sad to see how imports have mostly dried up on the gtr scene & others

Dealers can make more on the SOR - less risk etc 

i dont think we will ever see the the perfect storm of the early 2000s again


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like an MY22 so likely a UK car. I thought only two white were sold but apparently its three!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Only 2 white Track Editions.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, I've posted the MY21.5 production data to the website.

These include:
UK RHD
Nismo SE x 5 - 1 Solid Red, 4 Pearl White
Track Edition x 11 - 2 Jet Black, 1 Gunmetal, 2 Pearl White, 6 Bayside Blue

Europe LHD
Nismo SE x 7 - 2 Jet Black, 4 Stealth Grey, 1 Pearl White
Premium T-Spec x1 - Midnight Purple
Track x 1 - Super Silver

South Africa RHD
Premium T-Spec x 1 - Millennium Jade

Pages updated:








Nissan GT-R R35 Europe + UK + Russia VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 South-East Asia + South Africa + Asia VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: GT-R Nismo Special Edition (MY21.5)


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: GT-R Premium T-Spec & Track Edition Engineered by Nismo T-Spec (MY21.5)


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: Track Edition MY20+


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Worldwide VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Production Numbers


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Worldwide VIN Ranges


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com





Notes

UK includes RHD Europe like Cyprus etc
Europe may includes LHD Europe and some non GCC Middle East like Israel
I'm calling this MY21.5 for the time being as the source notes still refer to the Nismo Special Edition as MY21.5 items
I've made a couple of assumptions on the Track Edition factory options because it's not fully updated in the source notes. If you see anything weird let me know.
The first 4 VINs don't have any data associated with them (similar thing in the USA/Canada data too). Also VIN 0005 was produced quite a bit before VIN 0006.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I've realised it is the other white one thanks for confirming! 
So gutted I tried to get a UK T Spec but they just didn't want to do it. So odd the UK is literally the only market not to have got any.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's great info 9TR, thanks for posting it.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Good to see the info 9TR. I note you havent the numbers for MY21, and I have a MY21 Track Edition. If you would like my model details, please PM me...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Good to see the info 9TR. I note you havent the numbers for MY21, and I have a MY21 Track Edition. If you would like my model details, please PM me...


I don’t think those figures have been added yet John, the nismo is missing as well.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Correct, we haven't received that data, only the MY21.5. Currently we don't have complete data for MY18, MY19, MY20 and MY21. When it becomes available we'll be sure to upload it ASAP, cheers.









Nissan GT-R R35 Europe + UK + Russia VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is interesting to see that our cars were made in Jan/Feb and just one in March, well before those with orders knew they were getting a car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You got yours OTR now ?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Not yet, it will be mid-November finally.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Any Idea what the 2021 TE numbers were? Mine was ordered mid 2020 but arrived Jan 2021 and was the 1st of the revised TE in the UK


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

We don't have that data at this time sorry.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I did see this. No mention of track edition, good news?
I wonder if USA continues getting GTR even after 2024? Or is this a temp run?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They're really stretching it out! No more in Europe though pesky laws.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

One of the few places it can still be sold. It makes you wonder though, what is the point? I would take a guess that it is keeping a few specialised jobs and engineers in Tokyo employed outside of the world of the dull cars Nissan makes.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Seen this from another group on facebook


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm wondering if these are actually MY22 cars (it does say "on sale now")? The USA does have a habit of calling cars by model year +1, e.g. they are selling 2023 cars now.... Could be wrong.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I'm wondering if these are actually MY22 cars (it does say "on sale now")? The USA does have a habit of calling cars by model year +1, e.g. they are selling 2023 cars now.... Could be wrong.


Yes I think you’re right on the model year + 1 John.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

USA cars use VINs have that the model year encoded in them. These cars will have a P for 10th digit in the VIN making them a 2023. There are no MY22 R35 GT-Rs in USA but there was a MY21 and MY21.5 (both have M for 10th digit) but the MY21.5 (T-Spec, Nismo SE cars) came later with a different VIN range, when this occurs it's commonly referred to as a Year.5 model year. The MY21.5 cars have the new Nissan badge.

There's a bit of information in this page








Nissan GT-R R35 Model Years on GTR-Registry.com


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

So USA (maybe other countries too) continue to get GT-R's. Will be interesting to see how they develop and whether any new features will be offered. The beast lives on


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Be interesting to see the build quantities for USA. How do sales quantities there compare with Europe? (One of my sons recently pointed out the UK economy was similar to that of Mississippi which is not by any means one of the USA's wealthier states - which probably explains the lack of Nissan interest in the UK...)


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty sure Mississippi is tiny compared to the UK GDP. We rank top 5 in the G7.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry, should have said GDP per Capita. But that looks even worse...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s EU regs etc shortage of chips, etc etc

it’s an old car & Nissan have to focus on volume in Europe - that means micras, and anything build at the Sunderland plant. They are not concerned about at 15 year old “halo” car


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Plus the CAFE regs on emissions, making selling them even more difficult.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Europe protecting its own interests and car manufacturers - they've got to earn their money back after cheating on the diesel emissions saga!...so Germany (sorry EU) changing rules and regs to make it difficult and ultimately force people to go electric and thereby get their sales and profits.

(The chip shortage is a convenient excuse, things are much better this year than last).


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nissan GT-R Track Edition 2019 | Litchfield Motors







www.litchfieldmotors.com





Same car romans sold 2 weeks ago at 114k. It never even got listed properly. Now appears on marker again.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CjlTWshNwCC/


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Litchfield would have to be a good option for selling a GTR. They do good ads with proper descriptions and decent photos. Nice bit of profit if it sells and if Romans sold it at 114k that would explain why the car sold so quickly.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

harry007 said:


> Nissan GT-R Track Edition 2019 | Litchfield Motors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I've been saying for months, quite a few just seem to be always moving through the trade (at often inflated prices each time).....


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Sorry DCY - been around from early import days
> 
> I’d imagine it’s a SOR not theirs
> 
> ...


This was GTR Europe's car. They put up 2 of their 3 TE's for sale as soon as they received delivery. The other is the BB for sale with SSC.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I suspect a few independent dealers will have ordered GT-R's from the last batch available to the UK too. They'll surface in the months and years to come. I need to do the maths on what has been reported on this thread re. what is thought to be in the country via Nissan UK supply. There might be more than 2 extra UK TE based on what my friends and I have been "offered" recently - we sometimes group buy as split equity etc. Unless owners on here are selling up and cashing in as unregistered.....


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I take it Nissan dealerships can also sell Gtrs at inflated prices? As independents do.
I only ask because I wondered why Nissan didn’t sell the 2 TE in the first place from thier dealerships


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

There seem to be various dealings that are a mystery to me, but that's true of life!

Veering off slightly, are there any signs of top of the range cars that are leased being handed back as the economy tightens?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why would you hand it back when the bubble payment is way less than the market value?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday, some 46 pages and 19 months since I started this thread, I made the trip up to Aberdeen to see my car and complete the paperwork. I have thought about this car and imagined what it would be like to own for so long that there was potential for the real thing to be a letdown But it wasn't, it is awesome! In person, the colour is stunning and more striking than it appears in the photos. This will be the last GTR registered in the Uk and the only one on a 72 plate I believe. I hope to have it delivered in early December.

20221118_092647 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_100144 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_092848 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_093335 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_100405 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_094004 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_101838 by Simon Gee, on Flickr

20221118_102101 by Simon Gee, on Flickr


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

"Good things come to those who wait" ... or are patient! Well done, really pleased for you.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

If it ends up being the last UK car you will be compensated in the years to come. The car looks superb.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great Mondie. Enjoy your car and I am sure it’s worth the wait.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Very, very nice. Enjoy


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks epic that’s the spec I would have gone for. 
I’m assuming you don’t want to sell it for list price now…


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, its all pretty exciting. The lust for a GTR started back in 2007 and 15 years later, here we are!

This is a keeper Paul, at least until I have had my fun


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

List price! No fear similar on sale for £165k…..


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> List price! No fear similar on sale for £165k…..


They look like they are struggling to sell though.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! Looks great


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Odd time of year they’ll go eventually, I also think the TE is often unappreciated.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

1 of the pearl white Nismo Special Editions has made its way to Indonesia now.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

9TR said:


> 1 of the pearl white Nismo Special Editions has made its way to Indonesia now.


I think that happened a few months ago.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

GTR prices in the UK are good value compared to other markets, so I am not surprised that RHD cars may be bought abroad where country regulations allow.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see Litchfields have a 2022 BB TE , I guess this is the one that Shak’s also have advertised.
It has exactly the registration date and mileage but a lower price.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Will64 said:


> I see Litchfields have a 2022 BB TE , I guess this is the one that Shak’s also have advertised.
> It has exactly the registration date and mileage but a lower price.


Looks a bargain compared to the red one.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Will64 said:


> I see Litchfields have a 2022 BB TE , I guess this is the one that Shak’s also have advertised.
> It has exactly the registration date and mileage but a lower price.


Litchfield have just posted on FB that the blue one has sold.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That just shows how much of a client base and reputation Litchfield has established. It must have sold within 48 hrs.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Would love to know what it sold for!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

There is another BB TE come up on AT. Is this one that’s previously been for sale ?
Private seller from Solihull


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Nissan Aberdeen delivered my car on the 21st Dec after several failed attempts to find earlier transport due to ineptness. It has to be said that they have been bloody hopeless, I have never dealt with such an incompetent and untrustworthy business before. The three latest cockups.....

1) I took the day off work to meet the car but they delivered it to my work! I was only alerted to this when I got a call from a secretary saying your car is here. The delivery driver dumped it and left without calling. I went to work to collect my car and deal with colleagues asking WTF. Nobody knew about my purchase and then this just pops up in the carpark when I am on a day off, not a good look when you are in management.

2) Deal included a full tank of fuel, it was delivered with the needle below empty. I was lucky it was only a 2 mile drive to refill.

3) The original issue that delayed delivery was the car came from Japan missing an SD card for the Sat Nav. Eventually, the dealer sourced an MY21 card, said the car was fine and when the correct SD card is available they will send it to me. Only it's not fine. The whole centre stack does not work nor do the parking sensors, I cannot be sure if stability/traction control systems etc are also disabled.

It is clear there was no pre-delivery process, just a desire to get it out the door. The resolution to all this from the dealer is as expected, opportunistic and pathetic - an offer to take the car back and a full refund. That would be fine if you could supply a replacement  I am lost as to what recourse I have from here, is anybody up on consumer law?

It is just as well the GTR is dead in the UK because it seems some dealers are charlatans.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Given how badly you've been treated you'd have hoped they would have agreed compensation beforehand. However, you should raise this with the Nissan UK CEO and get them to sort the dealer. He has a PA for dealing with important customers.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sory to hear that, not good at all.

(Car looks great BTW)

Legal-wise, I think your options are, unfortunately, limited. They have the right to fix the car, though you cam exercise your right to take it elsewhere ro another dealer to be checked etc, but at your own time and expense. 

Of course, in this case, I'm sure they'd be happy to take the car back and refund you (Lemon's law etc) because they know they can make a profit on resale. Like you say, find another one for the price you paid ( and what they would refund etc).

If you have the patience and time I'd get it sent to another dealer, get it inspected with a report etc and then civil action for cost of everything to reimburse you and get the car to where it should be etc, letting the dealer who inspected ot do any of the follow up action if needed. I guess the rub is how easy it is (or isn't) to get the nav card etc. If another dealer can' t get one then you might have to hold your nose to see if Nissamn Aberdeen come through........to some extent thdy may have you over a barrel for the card but not on the cost reimbursement.

JM2PW. Good luck whatever.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

mondie said:


> Nissan Aberdeen delivered my car on the 21st Dec after several failed attempts to find earlier transport due to ineptness. It has to be said that they have been bloody hopeless, I have never dealt with such an incompetent and untrustworthy business before. The three latest cockups.....
> 
> 1) I took the day off work to meet the car but they delivered it to my work! I was only alerted to this when I got a call from a secretary saying your car is here. The delivery driver dumped it and left without calling. I went to work to collect my car and deal with colleagues asking WTF. Nobody knew about my purchase and then this just pops up in the carpark when I am on a day off, not a good look when you are in management.
> 
> ...


Really shocking service for any level of new car let alone one costing well over £100k and from a major manufacturer. I’m really sorry for you to have had this experience, but you have my dream spec gtr. 
Outside of the Nissan network you could call Iain Litchfield to see if he can source an sd card for the car, or point you in the right direction with his knowledge and contacts.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

besty said:


> Given how badly you've been treated you'd have hoped they would have agreed compensation beforehand. However, you should raise this with the Nissan UK CEO and get them to sort the dealer. He has a PA for dealing with important customers.


I am in contact with a person (Joana) who is in the MD's team and have been for at least the last six months. So far not much has been said, they are leaving it to the dealer. I need to track down the MD's contact details because this its all just a big brush off presently.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

The suggestion to try Litchfield might work to get the part.

Andrew Humberstone is the VP MD for the UK. It's [email protected]. 

A friend had an appalling experience in 2021 with the dealer when a Juke CVT gearbox imploded after 5 years. Eventually they paid out to cover the cost of the repairs.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Knowing what Nissan are like & promises I’d have refused to take delivery until the right SD card is there.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Besty, that is fantastic 

Matty - if I knew what I know now I would have too. I was assured that the car was 100% with the MY21 SD card and I had no reason to think it wasn't. The dealer reckons it was fine when it went through PDI but it feels like I have been deceived.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mondie said:


> Thank you Besty, that is fantastic
> 
> Matty - if I knew what I know now I would have too. I was assured that the car was 100% with the MY21 SD card and I had no reason to think it wasn't. The dealer reckons it was fine when it went through PDI but it feels like I have been deceived.


They don’t get paid (unless you cash bought it) until the car leaves the dealership 

so they would be keen to get the car out

mot does sadly seem to think you have

not sure what to suggest. I’d be on the phone to Nissan U.K. daily if were me. Or the dealership

the cars not working 100% which also makes it hard to resell


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I managed to get a replacement bellhousing free of charge in 2013 when it was 4.5 years old by emailing the ceo of Nissan UK. I think there has been about 5 replacement ceos since then. 
I really do hope they come good for you


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Utterly not acceptable, they damn well know they could sell at a premium if you hand it back. Feels very like they wouldn’t mind you doing that at all!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You have nailed it there Toni. The dealer’s attitude reeks of arrogance; they know they can take the car back and sell it for a premium, and they are smugly hiding from their responsibilities because of this. It feels like am being dared to do so.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

The car is lovely FWIW, wish I could have afforded a brand new one in blue!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a stunning car in person, the colour really sets it off. Once it stops raining I will get some better photos. I took delivery on the 21st and it hasn't been dry since, North Wales can be very damp this time of year.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The latest update at Tokyo auto salon tomorrow will I bet just be JDM only


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

matty32 said:


> The latest update at Tokyo auto salon tomorrow will I bet just be JDM only


Will be there tomorrow myself hopefully 🤝


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TAS has changed so much over the years - I had a 13 year run but didn’t bother this year


----------



## crepr12 (May 29, 2021)

Hmmm...I thought details about the 2024 GT-R where to be annouced today


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

_Friday japan time , press day at auto salon - they milking the hell out if it & as we know it won’t come to U.K. I’m sure & I bet you have to order via Nismo or Nissan performance centre etc / not sure on the “hype” _

Saturday Sunday regular day at TAS - with all the pervs & cameras lol 😂 

best thing about TAS is the car park


----------

